# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] [Article] Les alimentations Noname : la suite des tests !

## Doc TB

Suite à nos constatations sur les alimentations bas de gamme et à l’avalanche de commentaires que celles-ci ont déclenchée, nous vous avions promis une étude beaucoup plus poussée sur ce type de produit. That’s it, dude ! Reprenant notre cobaye-type, la PSX-A830 d’Heden, nous avons décortiqué un à un tous les composants présents au cœur de l’alimentation pour les tester et vérifier que leurs spécifications sont bien en adéquation avec celles du constructeur. Nous verrons pour l’occasion que ce modèle, censé délivrer 480 watts, est bien loin de ce qu’il prétend être sur l’étiquette. Une fois découverte sa puissance réelle, nous avons également étudié en détail la qualité du courant issu de l’alimentation, le soin apporté à sa fabrication (!), le choix des composants utilisés et bien d’autres tests de chimie amusante. Sans plus tarder, voici le lien. Tous vos commentaires seront les bienvenus !

=> Lire l’article

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Logan

Elle a pris feu au bout de combien de temps ?

----------


## Harfanganum

> Elle a pris feu au bout de combien de temps ?


Plaisanterie plus pertinente que tu ne le penses. J'avoue avoir décortiqué chaque phase du test réalisé. Mes compétences sont très loin d'égaler celle de notre cher testeur canard maison.   Ma conclusion: les outils utilisés sont pertinents, parfaitement calibrés, agréées comme prouvés par la suite.  Et c'est là que  ma légitime inquiétude fait surface.  Comme tant de mes geek-mates, j'ai toujours consacrer le plus gros de mon budget pour CM, proc et CG bien sûr. Ensuite venait Mémoire et boîtier, puis enfin lecteur optique.  L'alim ? Pffff, du générique bien sûr !  En lisant ce test, complet et maîtrisé, je soupire en pensant au nombre de CM et proc que j'ai grillé indirectement avec une alim soi disant homologuée (CE).   Depuis 5 ans, je consacre 120€ minimum pour l'alim soit 3 fois plus qu'auparavant et depuis je n'ai jamais eu le moindre pépin électrique d'aucune sorte. Si ce test permet à quelques coincoin du coin de changer leurs habitudes consumériste en matière d'achat d'alim non générique, alors ce test (bravo Doc TB, j'insiste c'est du bon boulot !!) aura été non seulement utile mais aussi et surtout salutaire pour nos chers ptites machines adorées. Boutons ces fabricants sans vergogne hors de l'UE, sus a à l'ennemi !! Taïaut !!

----------


## kilfou

Très bon article, merci Doc !
A mon avis, ça va faire encore plus de bruit que la dernière fois...
Tremblez HEDEN !!!

----------


## InkizitoR

Voilà un test qui a le mérite d'être clair, des produits pareils ne devraient pas être en vente! Mais que fait la police?

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Une OLA pour Doc TB qui va réussir à démenteler un réseau mafieux d'importation d'alim' chinoises !  :;): 

'tain mais ça fout les boules, et pas qu'une au moins 1000 milliards (soit un tera)  ::P: 

Si tous les appareils électriques 'bas de gamme' respectent aussi bien les normes... ::mellow::  ça fait peur !

----------


## Velgos

Un beau morceau de bravoure, Docteur Teraboule, j'aime ces articles fouillés mais bien pensés (les blocs "résumé").
Amen, effectivement.

----------


## Hargn

> Une OLA pour Doc TB qui va réussir à démenteler un réseau mafieux d'importation d'alim' chinoises !



Ou qui va se faire démanteler par un réseau mafieux d'importation d'alim' chinoises !  :;):

----------


## orime

Ca s'est terminé comment l'affaire avec HEDEN qui disait que mettre en doute les capacités d'analyse de TB au fait ?

Edit : réponse en milieu de page

:con:

----------


## blitzpulli

bravo pour ce test.
Mais rassurez moi, vous ne vous êtes pas contentés de décortiquer et souligner les irrégularités de ces alims, vous avez signalés ces abus ? (dont notament les 480 Watts Max).
Certes votre rôle de journaliste est de donner un avis. Mais maintenant que vous savez vous ne pouvez plus laisser faire, non ?


_Sinon petite coquille en fin d'article:
"Le nombre impression de témoignages"_

----------


## Max_well

C'est beau !
Je suis ému, ce test est vraiment un scandale.

Juste une petite remarque, ce serait bien que le premier passage sur l'Heden PSXA330U (juste avant la discutions sur le fusible), soit démarqués du reste plus nettement, parce qu'après on sait plus de qui on parle (en arrivant au fusible, donc).

Fantastique en tout cas. Je ne regrette pas mon abonnement !

----------


## Caca Président

C'est clair, précis et argumenté et surtout très instructif sur le fonctionnement des alims, maintenant l'idéal serait que l'alim Corsair ai droit au même découpage interne pour être au dessus de tout soupçon de parti pris.

Reste plus qu'à attendre la lettre de menace histoire qu'on revoit le patronyme du doc  :B):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Très bonne analyse et basée sur un échantillon d'alim, donc inattaquable.
Par contre, je suis déçu que les nouvelles protection du labo empêchent les CPC explosive review.  ::P: 

On pourrait avoir la comparaison avec une alim de qualité au niveau des composants ou ça coute trop cher à CPC ?

----------


## Stefbka

Mais sérieux y aurais pas moyen de faire interdire ces alims ? parce que la, c'est carrément une atteinte à la sécurité des acheteurs, quand on voit le taux d'incendie domestique, ca ne peux que les faire augmenter se genre de truc.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Très bonne analyse et basée sur un échantillon d'alim, donc inattaquable.
> Par contre, je suis déçu que les nouvelles protection du labo empêchent les CPC explosive review. 
> 
> On pourrait avoir la comparaison avec une alim de qualité au niveau des composants ou ça coute trop cher à CPC ?


ca prend surtout du temps...

----------


## grotougne

_"09H pétante, arrivée au laboratoire de Canard PC."
_On voit tout de suite que cette pseudo-analyse/test est un fake  ::P: 

-

Sinon plus sérieusement, Respects pour la patience mise à dépioter tout ça.

Well done.

----------


## zabuza

J'ai une alim de ce genre, croyez moi c'est la misère... Je viens de commander une Fortron blue Storm 2 ( truc du genre ), sur les tests elle me semble plus interessante.
Cependant, quand je vois une alim qui fait du 100€ je me demande si là aussi il n'y aurait pas un problème. A quand l'alim plus chère que la cg ou le cpu ?

----------


## Childerik

J'ai lu, très instructif sur le plan technique, et trois remarques :

D'abord les condensateurs de stockage :



Avez-vous tenté de décapsuler l'un d'entre-eux pour voir s'il ne dissimulait pas un condo plus petit ?  :^_^:  (voir le topic über-quality made in China)

Ensuite, la self tout-en-un :



Ca ne pose pas de problème d'interférence entre le 5V et le 12V ce truc ?  ::huh:: .

Enfin, l'efficacité du 5VSB :



Si j'ai bien compris, une efficacité de 100 % sur le 5VSB à 100 mA revient à dire qu'un composant du PC en veille qui tire 100 mA sur l'alimentation lui fait consommer 0,5W sur le secteur, c'est bien ça ?

Donc les 11,6 % d'efficacité signifient que l'alimentation ne consomme pas 0,5 mais 4,3W ? (0,5*100/11,6).

Sachant qu'un PC mis en veille peut être réveillé par un clavier ou une souris et qu'ils tirent (à la louche) 170 mA à eux deux sur l'USB, la consommation électrique tirée sur le secteur est donc de 1,5W avec une efficacité de disons 52-53 % et de 6W avec cette alimentation-là (disons 13-14% d'efficacité pour 170 mA pour l'Heden).

Ca revient à dire que là où une pile suffit pour une alimentation de qualitaÿ, il en faut 4 pour l'Heden afin de laisser au PC la possibilité d'être réveillé par USB  ::): .

C'est un point qui peut paraitre anodin, mais ça a toute son importance : du moins pour moi chez qui ça ferait chier de voir une alimentation gaspiller 4 fois plus de courant qu'une autre pour une fonctionnalité aussi anodine.

----------


## crak_bart

Ptin je suis halluciné par le coup des composants remaquillés o_O

----------


## Hargn

> Mais sérieux y aurais pas moyen de faire interdire ces alims ? parce que la, c'est carrément une atteinte à la sécurité des acheteurs, quand on voit le taux d'incendie domestique, ca ne peux que les faire augmenter se genre de truc.


Comme le dit si bien Doc en conclusion la garantie de respect de la norme CE pour les produits importés tient par une déclaration sur l'honneur. Voilà comment on se retrouve avec des jouets au plomb et des alims explosives. Que ce genre de magouille existe c'est pas une nouveauté par contre qu'elle puisse se faire sans risque de contrôle a priori par l'UE en dit long sur l'europe qu'on est en train de nous concocter.

----------


## Kikasstou

En lisant cet article, je me rend compte que non seulement certains fabricants sont des escrocs qui n'hésitent pas à mettre en danger nos machines et installations électriques pour leurs profits. Mais surtout, je m'aperçois que toutes ces normes obligatoires ne servent absolument à rien. Quand je pense qu'on a surement payé des tas de gens à concevoir et définir une norme CE pour les produits et qu'il suffit pour obtenir ce logo de faire une simple déclaration sur l'honneur, ca ne me rassure guère sur l'utilité de la chose.

J'espère que Canard PC ira jusqu'au bout de sa démarche et trainera ce fabricant devant les tribunaux ou au moins une associations de consommateur. 

J'espère aussi que ce genre de scandale sera colporté aussi largement que possible par le bouche à oreille des internautes afin que la marque Heden / Advance et autre noname soit définitivement retirés de la vente à Montgallet en France et en Europe.

Merci pour votre travail, sur ce, j'ai un article à forwarder à mon carnet d'adresse  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ca prend surtout du temps...


Je n'avais pas pensé à ce point...

DocTB fait tout tout seul ?

----------


## greenflo

Chapeau au docteur Terraboule pour son excellent travail. Je suis un novice complet en matière d'alimentation, mais l'article est très bien ecrit et reste accessible à un noob comme moi, bravo!

Je rejoins l'avis hunanimes des canards scandalisés, ces alims sont une véritable arnaque caractérisée. 
Ne serait il pas judicieux de transmettre désormais le dossier à la répression des fraudes?

----------


## PixxL

Et sinon 4 alim's et quelques grain de maïs c'est pour quand ?  ::P:

----------


## Ananas

Très bel article. J'ai pas compris grand chose, même si j'ai tout lu, mais heureusement, les petits résumés sont là pour les néophytes. Remarque, le seul schéma/photo qui m'a véritablement parlé, c'est celui ou les 3 rails sont coloriés: y'en a deux, on dirait vraiment des bites. Tordues, certes, mais quand même.


Petite question quand même sur la fin de l'article: Jsuis pas connaisseur en la matière, mais si "_on est ici très proche de la publicité  mensongère puisque l’article L121-1 du code de la consommation stipule que « Est interdite toute publicité comportant, sous quelque forme que ce soit, des allégations, indications ou présentations fausses ou de nature à induire en erreur [...] "_, n'y a-t-il pas une loi de protection du consommateur qui empêche le fabricant de mentir sur les capacités réelles du produit? Parce que si c'est pas le cas, bonjour le parmesan plein de sciure, l'huile d'olive à base d'huile de vidange et les bonnes pâtes italiennes malaxées avec des déchets (c'est déjà le cas? oh...)


Et puis, félicitations pour cette persévérance. Ça a dû prendre un temps fou, mais les résultats sont forts sympathiques pour les pauvres consommateurs non-avertis que nous sommes. Par contre chez Heden ça doit moins rigoler. Les tueurs à gage doivent déjà être en route  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai lu, très instructif sur le plan technique, et trois remarques :
> 
> D'abord les condensateurs de stockage :
> 
> Ensuite, la self tout-en-un :
> 
> Enfin, l'efficacité du 5VSB :


Pour les condos, une fois décapsulé, pas de surprises supplémentaires à l'intérieur. Pour la self, c'est fait pour : il faut que le courant s'équilibrent et fasse une contre-réaction entre le +12V et le +5V. C'est ca qui explique que qd tu tire sur le +12V, le +5V augmente. Pour l'efficacité du +5VSB, c'est bien ça, c'est la consommation (ou plutot la surconsommation) en veille

----------


## Djum

> ... Par contre chez Heden ça doit moins rigoler. Les tueurs à gage doivent déjà être en route


J'attends avec impatience leur droit de réponse ... Ils vont peut-être retenter le coup du "Doc TB n'est pas un spécialiste"  ::): .

Bravo et merci. J'espère que ça fera bouger les choses (naïf inside). En tout cas, ce sont les Corsair, Enermax et autres Seasonic qui doivent se frotter les mains en ce moment, vous allez faire booster leurs ventes.

----------


## AlaRach

> Je n'avais pas pensé à ce point...
> 
> DocTB fait tout tout seul ?


à mon avis oui ou à 2 mais ça doit de toute façon prendre un temps de dingue.

en même temps les conclusions du Doc ne ne me surprennent pas tellement  ::|: 

parce qu'il faut quand m^me être conscient que ce constat est aussi valable pour des tas de produits. Des composants nocifs sont découverts dans des jouets, des médicaments, des cosmétiques, des pièces de bagnole, de la nourriture, du dentifrice...
Et si on peux déplorer la négligence des controles des douanes chez nous et qu'une simple déclaration sur l'honneur suffit pour avoir l'étiquette CE sur le produit, qu'est ce que ça dois être en Chine où la corruption est monnaie courante ?
Le truc c'est que tous le monde veux se faire un max d'oseille et demande à la chine de produire de la merde, dans des conditions de merde mais pas cher.
On zappe rapidement sur les conditions de travail pour les ouvriers quand ce ne sont pas carément des prisonniers de camps de travaux forcés et de centres de détention. 
Pour finir le cocktail, tu ajoute un zeste de culte du ‘secret’ des dirigeants du Parti communiste chinois, un peu impunité associée à une corruption généralisée, tu soupoudre avec une bonne censure de la presse et voilà t'es prêt pour generer de Miyars de $.

Oups ... désolé j'ai un peu dévié là mais ça me saoul ce modele economique mondial de con.

----------


## cailloux

j'ai rien compris à part : ça a chié grave

Après je peux pas juger du sérieux de l'info mais bon, faut bien faire confiance à quelqu'un, et je préfère faire confiance à un acheteur qu'a un vendeur...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Petite question quand même sur la fin de l'article: Jsuis pas connaisseur en la matière, mais si "_on est ici très proche de la publicité  mensongère puisque l’article L121-1 du code de la consommation stipule que « Est interdite toute publicité comportant, sous quelque forme que ce soit, des allégations, indications ou présentations fausses ou de nature à induire en erreur [...] "_, n'y a-t-il pas une loi de protection du consommateur qui empêche le fabricant de mentir sur les capacités réelles du produit? Parce que si c'est pas le cas, bonjour le parmesan plein de sciure, l'huile d'olive à base d'huile de vidange et les bonnes pâtes italiennes malaxées avec des déchets (c'est déjà le cas? oh...)


Cher ananas, j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre ta question. L'article du Code de la consommation précité est justement là pour interdire à un vendeur de tricher sur la composition ou les capacités de son produit. Donc, oui, il existe une loi de protection du consommateur, celle-là même qui est codifiée à l'article L. 121-1 du Code de la consommation cité par le Doc.

----------


## Athmos

Bon, je pensais quand même pas que c'était de la merde à ce point, instructif.

Je ne suis pas trop surpris par la manière dont les normes ne s'appliquent qu'a posteriori, mais justement, maintenant qu'on a de forts indices (puisque bon, vous n'êtes pas un labo d'etat qui délivre des certification blabla) et des temoignages, il vont quand même se prendre la repression des fraudes un petit peu dans le cul, non ?

----------


## kilfou

Ouah c'est même le retour d' Ivan pour l'occaz !
Champagne !
Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 172 (55 membre(s) et 117 invité(s)) kilfou, adonf, AlaRach, Athmos, Banky, Biomech, Black Wolf, Bucheron_, Caca Président, cailloux, captain_torche, Casque Noir, Childerik, Chmoc, Corback, crak_bart, Cybernoid, Djum, Doc TB, Erokh, Eve, fistons, FiXBi, FloO, fougny, fx-man, Grand_Maître_B, grotougne, half, Hargn, HippoGlouton, Ivan Le Fou, Johnny Ryall, K'Linou, Kikasstou, LtBlight, Maedhros, Max_well, olih, Ozzrik, Pataplouf, Pipeman, Raton, rosco, sigzegv, Solweig, Stefbka, Sylvestre, Tonton_Arno, vindhler, weedkiller, wqwqwq, yoplou, zabuza, zeblob

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il passe régulièrement sur le forum.  ::):

----------


## Athmos

dans l'alimentaire, c'est nettement plus hardcore. Il faut les regarder jouer avec les mots. Tiens, tu regaredras le sucre roux. pour raisons d'economies, plutot que du vrai sucre brut, en général c'est du sucre teinté avec du caramel (de sucre). Du coup, sur ton paquet de sucre, nulle part y'a marqué sucre. C'est du "blondvillier", une "préparation sucrière", de l'"or des iles". Et tu as des ingredients ou ils marquent "preparation 100% a partir de sucre. Il y a encore quelques mois, il precisaient que du caramel servait de colorant. Vu qu'ils ne le font plus je deduis qu'ils ne sont plus obligé. Si tu veut du vrai sucre, t'es obligé d'aler dans les rayons bio ou commerce equitable. Même les trucs brandé "authentique", comme la perruche par exemple, sont en fait des trucs re bricolés. (oui, depuis que j'ai appris ça, j'ai verifié sur les paquets en faisant les courses, c'est édifiant).

Tout ça pour dire que d'une manière générale, les ingredients sont TOUJOURS le truc le moins cher qu'on est authorisé à vendre sous ce nom. Sauf quand ils osent tenter de gruger la loi. cependant, dans l'alimentaire, même si on ne controle pas chaque produit et chaque usine, les inspections de la DSV sont regulières, et on y risque très gros (c'est direct du pénal je crois). Donc en moyenne on déconne moins.

Si un avantage n'est pas précisé, c'est qu'il n'y est pas (faudrait etre couillon pour investir du pognon dans la qualité d'un truc et pas le dire), et si un truc est marqué, c'est soit que c'est obligatoire, soit que c'est un argument de vente.




> (...)
> 
> Avez-vous tenté de décapsuler l'un d'entre-eux pour voir s'il ne dissimulait pas un condo plus petit ?  (voir le topic über-quality made in China)
> 
> (...)


je pense qu'il a du tester, si mes souvenirs sont bon c'est Monsieur Teraboule lui même qui avais posté ça.

----------


## Lezardo

Le dossier très intéressant du doc n'a pas fini de faire parler de lui, en effet le site clubic vient d'en faire une news  :;): 

En tout cas un grand bravo a Doc Teraboule (et a Anita) c'est du beau boulot.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Cool si les sites relaient la démarche de CPC !
CPC, leader de la révolution contre les alims pourries !

EDIT : Matbe relaie aussi l'info.

----------


## Kikasstou

D'un autre coté, s'il y a autant d'offres de produits merdiques c'est aussi parce que tout le monde en réclame. On est les premiers à gueuler que c'est de la merde, mais on est aussi les premiers a aller acheter un GPS au prix défiant toute concurrence au hard discount du coin.

Perso j'ai fais le calcul, entre acheter de la merde pas cher qui tombe en rade tous les ans et acheter un truc plus cher mais de meilleur qualité qui dure plus longtemps, je choisi d'économiser un peu et d'acheter la solution la plus 
- fiable (meilleur matos)
- de qualité (produit conforme aux spec affichées)
- écologique (pas de produits "jetable")
- économiqe (parce qu'au final ca coute plus cher à l'achat mais moins cher à la durée).

Par exemple j'ai déjà 3 alim Noname en 5 ans alors que ma Seasonic est toujours niquel 5 ans après.

----------


## Eve

Uh uh ! Comme certains Canards j'attends une réponse rapide et ... subjective ? de nos amis d'en face.

En tout cas, là encore je copite sur mes petits camarades, mais ce dossier/article est très bien fait, compréhensible pour les néophytes, pour peut qu'on s'accroche un peu, surtout quand les noms de condos sortent à tout va. Pour le reste, même moi j'ai comprit.

 :;):

----------


## olivarius

Encore bravo pour ces tests. Ils sont excellents !!
Et pour la peine je me suis réabonner pour un an au magazine. Continuez ce genre d'excellentes initiatives !!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-1434...on-danger.html

Doc TB conquiert le monde de la presse informatique libre !

----------


## rosco

Bon dossier  :;): 

Quelques petites précisions :

- Pour les condos, quand rien n'est spécifié, la tolérance sur la capa peut aller jusqu'à +/-20 % (bas de gamme) et c'est bien souvent moins que plus... La moyenne couramment admise étant à +/-10 %, les tolérances + serrées se faisant payer au prix fort et réservées à des domaines particuliers.

- Transfo -> "Plus il est gros, plus il permet de transférer de fortes puissances du primaire au secondaire." oui et non, car ça dépend si la fréquence de découpage a évolué entre les 2 modèles (tu ne vérifies pas la tronche de la commande au niveau du découpage ?). Si elle est + élevée, le transfo pourra être un peu réduit et puis ça dépend aussi du calibre des fils employés notamment. La grosseur inspire + la confiance, mais ce n'est pas forcément un critère 100 % "valable" au sens électronique.

- Pour l'inductance "tout en un", rien de vraiment bizarre dans sa forme, c'est du classique pour une régulation "croisée" basique 5/12 V. Ce n'est pas parce que les fils seront un peu mieux alignés qu'elle marchera beaucoup mieux. Ce qui importe c'est surtout le nombre de spires de chacune des lignes et le rapport du nombre de tours entre elles qui va conditionner l'évolution entre les 2 tensions (ou +, le -12 V était enroulé dessus aussi du temps de son existence), le calibre des fils pour ne pas qu'ils fondent sous charge et le matériau du noyau ferromagnétique qui va conditionner la qualité du lissage du courant (ça serait con de le saturer en charge par exemple car il est merdique, l'allure en sortie serait cradingue  :^_^: ).

M'enfin faut pas s'étonner de ce genre d'alims, on peut même pas appeler ça de l'électronique tellement c'est risible. Les manquements à la réglementation observés montrent tout simplement qu'ils n'y connaissent rien ou qu'ils sont volontairement trompeurs (rayez la mention inutile, quoiqu'ici...)  :B):

----------


## Childerik

> EDIT : Matbe relaie aussi l'info.


Stéphane a été débauché par Teraboule et ses hordes  :^_^: . D'ailleurs, en 3 ans, il a retourné sa veste plus d'une fois en boudant ce qu'il chérissait depuis toujours (je ne citerai pas de fabricants  :B): ).

Bon : je mets le test dans ma signature sur HFR  ::ninja::

----------


## Stefbka

> dans l'alimentaire, c'est nettement plus hardcore. Il faut les regarder jouer avec les mots. Tiens, tu regaredras le sucre roux. pour raisons d'economies, plutot que du vrai sucre brut, en général c'est du sucre teinté avec du caramel (de sucre). Du coup, sur ton paquet de sucre, nulle part y'a marqué sucre. C'est du "blondvillier", une "préparation sucrière", de l'"or des iles". Et tu as des ingredients ou ils marquent "preparation 100% a partir de sucre. Il y a encore quelques mois, il precisaient que du caramel servait de colorant. Vu qu'ils ne le font plus je deduis qu'ils ne sont plus obligé. Si tu veut du vrai sucre, t'es obligé d'aler dans les rayons bio ou commerce equitable. Même les trucs brandé "authentique", comme la perruche par exemple, sont en fait des trucs re bricolés. (oui, depuis que j'ai appris ça, j'ai verifié sur les paquets en faisant les courses, c'est édifiant).
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que d'une manière générale, les ingredients sont TOUJOURS le truc le moins cher qu'on est authorisé à vendre sous ce nom. Sauf quand ils osent tenter de gruger la loi. cependant, dans l'alimentaire, même si on ne controle pas chaque produit et chaque usine, les inspections de la DSV sont regulières, et on y risque très gros (c'est direct du pénal je crois). Donc en moyenne on déconne moins.
> 
> Si un avantage n'est pas précisé, c'est qu'il n'y est pas (faudrait etre couillon pour investir du pognon dans la qualité d'un truc et pas le dire), et si un truc est marqué, c'est soit que c'est obligatoire, soit que c'est un argument de vente.
> 
> 
> 
> je pense qu'il a du tester, si mes souvenirs sont bon c'est Monsieur Teraboule lui même qui avais posté ça.


Oué ca me fait penser au "sans sucre" et au "sans sucres" y en a un y  pas de sucre mais pourquoi pas de l'aspartam par exemple (celui sans S) et l'autre qui est le seul effectivement sans sucres ....

----------


## burning-angel

moi je m y attend pas de si tôt, la le nouveau test,s ajoutant au test précédent est calamiteux pour eux. si une lettre arrive elle sera surement plus affute  et plus  pointilleuse que la 1ere, ils ne pourront pas  se premettre que leur image soit éclaboussée (arrosée ? trempée ? inondée ? noyée ?)comme cela une 2eme fois mais ils ne peuvent pas non plus faire n importe quoi (comme avec les alim ?) je pense que ca venir dans la ou les semaines a venir, pas le choix mais probablement avec une visite chez le juge...
Doc TB, maitre, bravo, qu elle magnifique boulot de démontage (vivisection ? autopsie ?)

----------


## ArkSquall

> Chapeau au docteur Terraboule pour son excellent travail. Je suis un novice complet en matière d'alimentation, mais l'article est très bien ecrit et reste accessible à un noob comme moi, bravo!
> 
> Je rejoins l'avis hunanimes des canards scandalisés, ces alims sont une véritable arnaque caractérisée. 
> Ne serait il pas judicieux de transmettre désormais le dossier à la répression des fraudes?


Entièrement d'accord.


Encore merci Dr. pour tes articles si bien fournis et explicites (même pour les noobs)!  :;):

----------


## Nos

Et ça, passe sur clubic...
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-1434...on-danger.html

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Sans blague.




Mes respectueux hommages au Doc.

----------


## Ashlook

> Et ça, passe sur clubic...
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-1434...on-danger.html


Et Clubic appartient à M6 maintenant non ?  ::O:

----------


## Yoryze

Bon boulot !  ::):   :;):

----------


## Nos

Et ça remue pas mal sur clubic, j'ai mis mon petit message gentil accompagné par un message subliminal sous entendu...

----------


## Algent

Merci d'avoir poussé ta recherche aussi loin, cette fois on attend leur droit de réponse mais quand ils serons au courant pour l'article ils vont faire la tête la  ::P: .


A propos du test de présence de plomb dans l'étain j'ai plus simple en pratique chez moi, suffit d'un fer à température réglable et précis genre Weller quoi ensuite c'est simple:
-Tu chauffe avec une panne propre, si c'est rohs ça ne fondra pas sans avoir déjà du métal en fusion sur la panne ou alors faut chauffer très fort car perso j'ai jamais réussi chez moi.
oui oui j'ai fait la bêtise d'acheter du sans plomb pour souder à la maison c'est pour ça que j'en parle,  même si en théorie le point de fusion est la seule différence en étant 50° au dessus de la température de fusion j'ai jamais réussi à faire fondre cette saleté, faut ruser en en collant d'abord sur le fer et dans ce cas c'est immédiat.
Bon après ça vient peut être des 3% d'argent ou du flux mais j'y croit pas trop.

----------


## BCH32

Bravo Doc TB pour cet article avec un fond et une méthodologie bien pensée.
J'ai hâte de lire la suite.
http://www.dgccrf.bercy.gouv.fr/docu...ches/index.htm
Aidera peut-être à trouver comment aller plus loin...

----------


## Nono

> Et ça remue pas mal sur clubic, j'ai mis mon petit message gentil accompagné par un message subliminal sous entendu...


T'aurais pu mettre "abonnez vous !" aussi  ::): 
Et bravo pour cette démonstration. Je me demande ce qu'ils vont trouver à dire à cette magnifique photo de multimètre.

----------


## gripoil

Wouhou! J' attendais 'ca avant la fin de mon stage, (merde mon clavier veut plus faire des accents et des cedilles).
J' suis dans une boite qui vend des PC, et des boitiers advance/heden, et qui savait pas qu'ils vendaient de la merde.

J'aimerais bien, pour montrer a un des gars avec qui j' bosse, que c' est pas si "pas grave" de vendre ces merdes, que ca petouille un peu plus haut et qu' on voye plus ce genre de merde dans le commerce!

CA COUTE QUOI???? De foutre une alim 250 watts a 20euros dans un pc qui bouffe 250 watts au lieu d'une alim 480 watts qui depasse pas 200 et sans aucune conformite juste pour 5 ou 10 euros ?

Ou que ces "putains d'chinois" (dixit Didier) fassent des trucs conformes... moi j'veux bien du made in china qui marche hein!

----------


## Doc TB

> Bon dossier 
> 
> Quelques petites précisions :
> 
> - Pour les condos, quand rien n'est spécifié, la tolérance sur la capa peut aller jusqu'à +/-20 % (bas de gamme) et c'est bien souvent moins que plus... La moyenne couramment admise étant à +/-10 %, les tolérances + serrées se faisant payer au prix fort et réservées à des domaines particuliers.


C'est vrai que les tolérances pour les condos électrolytiques sont en général de +/- 20%. Ce dit, 470 - 20% = 376 et on est encore largement en dessous. Mais surtout, c'est la constances des valeurs mesurées. On ne peut pas parler de tolérance quand 20 condos de 470 µF mesurés ont tous une valeur située entre 330 et 340 µF.




> - Transfo -> "Plus il est gros, plus il permet de transférer de fortes puissances du primaire au secondaire." oui et non, car ça dépend si la fréquence de découpage a évolué entre les 2 modèles (tu ne vérifies pas la tronche de la commande au niveau du découpage ?). Si elle est + élevée, le transfo pourra être un peu réduit et puis ça dépend aussi du calibre des fils employés notamment. La grosseur inspire + la confiance, mais ce n'est pas forcément un critère 100 % "valable" au sens électronique.


C'est exact encore une fois. Toutefois, la fréquence est identique sur tout les modèles et on voit très bien à l'oscillo qu'avec le "petit" transfo (remarqué, il faut pas l'oublier non plus  :^_^: ), on sature nettement plus vite qu'avec le "gros"




> - Pour l'inductance "tout en un", rien de vraiment bizarre dans sa forme, c'est du classique pour une régulation "croisée" basique 5/12 V. Ce n'est pas parce que les fils seront un peu mieux alignés qu'elle marchera beaucoup mieux. Ce qui importe c'est surtout le nombre de spires de chacune des lignes et le rapport du nombre de tours entre elles qui va conditionner l'évolution entre les 2 tensions (ou +, le -12 V était enroulé dessus aussi du temps de son existence), le calibre des fils pour ne pas qu'ils fondent sous charge et le matériau du noyau ferromagnétique qui va conditionner la qualité du lissage du courant (ça serait con de le saturer en charge par exemple car il est merdique, l'allure en sortie serait cradingue ).


D'ailleurs, je cherche un moyen de tester ce point. Je vais essayer de trouver un RLC Metre de précision, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ca coute la peau des miches, comme tout le reste  ::(: 




> Merci d'avoir poussé ta recherche aussi loin, cette fois on attend leur droit de réponse mais quand ils serons au courant pour l'article ils vont faire la tête la .
> 
> A propos du test de présence de plomb dans l'étain j'ai plus simple en pratique chez moi, suffit d'un fer à température réglable et précis genre Weller quoi ensuite c'est simple:
> -Tu chauffe avec une panne propre, si c'est rohs ça ne fondra pas sans avoir déjà du métal en fusion sur la panne ou alors faut chauffer très fort car perso j'ai jamais réussi chez moi.


J'y ai pensé à ça aussi. En théorie, avec une panne à 200°C, la soudure au plomb doit fondre et pas la sans plomb. Perso, à 350°C, tous les alliages, avec ou sans plomb fondent sans problème. Mais ça me parait un peu empirique comme méthode de test, du moins tant que je n'ai pas de fer à souder très précis

----------


## Mastah

Au moins je sais pourquoi j'ai acheter une alim 600W Seasonic à 130€ maintenant :D

----------


## Oxygen3

> D'ailleurs, je cherche un moyen de tester ce point. Je vais essayer de trouver un RLC Metre de précision, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ca coute la peau des miches, comme tout le reste


Tu devrais essayer de voir avec des p'tits jeunes de chez sup-élec ou autre école d'ingé electronique si ils ont pas ca en stock chez eux, histoire de faire la mesure (une seule fois dans un premier temps)  ::):

----------


## Nos

> D'ailleurs, je cherche un moyen de tester ce point. Je vais essayer de trouver un RLC Metre de précision, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ca coute la peau des miches, comme tout le reste


http://www.elektor.fr/magazines/2008...s.500123.lynkx

Premier lien sur google  ::ninja::

----------


## Charal

Toute mes félicitations au Doc pour cet excellent article. 

Comme quoi un produit pas cher est sûrement plus dû au fait que c'est de la merde qu'au salaire des gens qui le fabrique, comme on nous en gave le crâne continuellement.

Vous pensez lancer une quelconque action de consommateurs??

@Tête de Nos: oula attention, ce RLC mètre doit être fabriqué par une filliale d'Heden!

----------


## ElGato

> D'ailleurs, je cherche un moyen de tester ce point. Je vais essayer de trouver un RLC Metre de précision, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ca coute la peau des miches, comme tout le reste


Faudrait réfléchir à ça mais amha, si c'est juste pour tester cette fois-là, ça vaut peut-être le coup de se fatiguer à faire les tests habituels pour avoir les caractéristiques du bousin (réponse à une impulsion, tout ça (oui c'est mes TP qui me ressortent par les yeux(je mets autant de parenthèses que j'veux))).
Combiné aux caractéristiques données par le matos que t'as déjà ça devrait suffire...


Ce qui pourrait être intéressant, pour plus tard, c'est de tester les alims borderline: Qtec, LCPower, les trucs pas vraiment noname mais presque. Juste histoire de voir...

----------


## legeek

C'est clair que si ça débouchait concrètement par une action d'un groupement de consommateurs ça serait pas mal pour tout le monde, notamment les personnes non averties.

----------


## Doc TB

> Ce qui pourrait être intéressant, pour plus tard, c'est de tester les alims borderline: Qtec, LCPower, les trucs pas vraiment noname mais presque. Juste histoire de voir...


C'est déjà sur le banc si tu veux tout savoir  ::):

----------


## Djum

> ...
> Ce qui pourrait être intéressant, pour plus tard, c'est de tester les alims borderline: Qtec, LCPower, les trucs pas vraiment noname mais presque. Juste histoire de voir...


Oui, maintenant, je suis impatient de voir ce que ces alims ont dans le ventre. Au fait, sur 4 PCs, j'ai trois seasonic et 1 aikuo (achetée sur un coup de tête, un jour où je ne voulais pas dépenser trop). Quelqu'un sait ce que ça vaut ? C'est du noname ou justement du borderline ? Je suis tenté de courir m'acheter ma bonne vieille seasonic que j'aime tant  ::wub:: , j'ai peur.

----------


## Elfedac

> D'un autre coté, s'il y a autant d'offres de produits merdiques c'est aussi parce que tout le monde en réclame. On est les premiers à gueuler que c'est de la merde, mais on est aussi les premiers a aller acheter un GPS au prix défiant toute concurrence au hard discount du coin.
> 
> Perso j'ai fais le calcul, entre acheter de la merde pas cher qui tombe en rade tous les ans et acheter un truc plus cher mais de meilleur qualité qui dure plus longtemps, je choisi d'économiser un peu et d'acheter la solution la plus 
> - fiable (meilleur matos)
> - de qualité (produit conforme aux spec affichées)
> - écologique (pas de produits "jetable")
> - économiqe (parce qu'au final ca coute plus cher à l'achat mais moins cher à la durée).
> 
> Par exemple j'ai déjà 3 alim Noname en 5 ans alors que ma Seasonic est toujours niquel 5 ans après.


Alors là, je ne peux que confirmer tes propos car ce qui m'a poussé par le passé à monter mon magasin d'assemblage/dépannage PC, c'est que les acheteurs se plaignaient que la qualité des composants NoName d'entrée de gamme. Enfin c'est ce qu'avait révélé mon étude de marché.
Mais malgré ce triste constat, et une majorité de dépannages impliquant des alims NoName trépassant et emportant au passage d'autres éléments plus couteux (carte-mère, mémoire, disque dur, etc.), les acheteurs continuaient malgré tout de se tourner vers des produits...de merde. Et le pire, c'est que ce sont les premiers à se plaindre en découvrant ce que coûte au final la réparation.

Personnellement, quand un de mes PC avait entièrement claqué suite à un début d'incendie de mon alimentation NONAME (je donne pas de nom volontairement, j'ai pas les moyens de me battre au tribunal), j'ai pas été stupide au point de racheter une alimentation noname. Donc je comprend assez mal les gens, et le pretexte "les composants sont chers" ne me suffit plus à excuser un tel choix. Car pour moi, j'ai toujours démontré au client que le but n'était pas de dépenser moins ou plus. Mais de dépenser intelligemment.

Et je finirai par dire que de tous les clients que j'ai réussi à convaincre dans l'acquisition d'une bonne alimentation, aucun n'a jamais regretté (Même s'ils ont gueulé parce qu'ils regrettait que je ferme). Et aucun PC assemblé par mes soins n'est jamais tombé en panne.
Enfin si, un seul pour être exact. Et je regrette sincèrement de ne pas avoir pris de photos à l'époque (parce qu'en tant qu'assembleur, on assiste à des trucs pas croyables), car l'acheteur, un gros noob de 16 ans, a eu deux ingénieuses idées. La première, démonter le ventirad processeur...avant de le remonter à l'envers en forçant comme un bûcheron (ventilateur posé sur le die du processeur et radiateur en l'air). 
La deuxième, péter les détrompeurs des ports Dimm mémoire pour insérer de force des barrettes DDR alors que la carte-mère ne supportait que des barrettes de type SDRAM.  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> 1 aikuo (achetée sur un coup de tête, un jour où je ne voulais pas dépenser trop).


Aikuo = LC Power selon moi, même fabricant, même specs, mais ac demande confirmation.

----------


## ElGato

> C'est déjà sur le banc si tu veux tout savoir


\o/

Tu bosses dur, le Doc ! Bravo...

----------


## yvan

un grand merci au doc TB pour ce test très intéressant

Elfedac, j'ai un pote qui bosse comme tech dans une boutique, il ma fait voir une config d'un type qui avait voulu changer son pross tout seul....resultat, il a monter son cpu a l'enver en forçant comme un con, du coup tout les pins du socket on plier et monter le ventirad avec des vis a bois...... en plus, ce con se plaignait que son pc ne marcher pas. bref une vrai cata

----------


## zifox

J'étais déjà sidéré par la première version de l'article, mais là je suis carrément dégouté.
Les boites qui importent ce genre de truc devraient être liquidées.


Pour info, suite au test de l'enermax, j'en ai acheté une pour remplacer une CoolerMaster bruyante. Pour l'instant, rien à redire, elle est silencieuse et fait bien son boulot!

----------


## Lourson

Superbe article. Instructif, bien fait, et qui démonte comme il faut ces foutues alim' Heden : j'en ai eu une, avec des arcs électriques violets/bleus qui sortaient par les fentes de l'alim avant de mourrir quelqus jours après. J'avais pas osé toucher à l'époque...
Enfin ca m'a rappellé une bonne vieille histoire pour les plus vieux, à savoir le coup du cache L3 sur les cartes mères, certaines marques collaient juste des petites pattes métalliques avec un bout de plasto noirs dessus... Et hop 512 k de cache !! Comme dirait Francis Kuntz, c'était l'bon temps. La qualité, ca se paye, et c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Mais? Et les détrompeur? Et les joliiiiiiiiiiiiiiis schémas dans les boiboites? Non? C'est fou ça.

Sinon, superbe test bien détaillé et tout. J'adore.

----------


## Athmos

> moi je m y attend pas de si tôt, la le nouveau test,s ajoutant au test précédent est calamiteux pour eux. si une lettre arrive elle sera surement plus affute  et plus  pointilleuse que la 1ere, ils ne pourront pas  se premettre que leur image soit éclaboussée (arrosée ? trempée ? inondée ? noyée ?)comme cela une 2eme fois mais ils ne peuvent pas non plus faire n importe quoi (comme avec les alim ?) je pense que ca venir dans la ou les semaines a venir, pas le choix mais probablement avec une visite chez le juge...
> Doc TB, maitre, bravo, qu elle magnifique boulot de démontage (vivisection ? autopsie ?)



C'est facile.
Ils vont dire qu'ils sont désolés, qu'ils ne savaient pas, que leurs fournisseurs ont abusés de leur bonne fois et que ces regrettables incidents isolés sont dus a une confiance trop grande dans un contexte fortement concurrentiel. Ils rappelleront que ces problèmes ne touchent qu'une fraction infime de leurs produits, et ils vireront le mec qui a répondu à doc TB. Ils expliqueront ensuite qu'en tant que fournisseurs d'emplois, il ne serait pas très responsable de faire porter la faute sur des gens de bonnes fois, qui ne sont après tout que des victimes eux même, dans cette regrettable affaire. Un plan de réorganisation du service qualité est d'ors et déjà en cours, et ils etudient main dans la main avec les institutions compétentes une procédure de validation qui écartera la possibilité de tels égarements par la suite.
Ils déploreront le battage des médias irresponsables qui aura été la cause d'inévitables licenciement, mais des économies seront nécessaires pour pouvoir rester compétitifs avec la concurrence étrangère.
Ils iront de l'avant, avec une structure assainie, afin de rassurer leur innombrable clientèle sur les efforts qu'ils ne manqueront pas de faire pour rétablir la confiance de leurs partenaires.


Je parie 10€ sur au moins deux occurrences du mot regrettable dans leur communiqué.

----------


## Elfedac

> un grand merci au doc TB pour ce test très intéressant
> 
> Elfedac, j'ai un pote qui bosse comme tech dans une boutique, il ma fait voir une config d'un type qui avait voulu changer son pross tout seul....resultat, il a monter son cpu a l'enver en forçant comme un con, du coup tout les pins du socket on plier et monter le ventirad avec des vis a bois...... en plus, ce con se plaignait que son pc ne marcher pas. bref une vrai cata


C'est le côté que j'ai adoré dans ce métier. Voir des mecs qui se plaignent que les composants informatique sont chers, faire les pires bêtises.
Il faut quand même pas avoir un BAC+15 pour comprendre que s'il est nécessaire de forcer pour insérer un composant, c'est que quelque chose ne va pas. Et mieux vaut arrêter de suite avant de causer l'irréparable. Car malgré ce genre d'expérience burlesque, tous réclament une prise en charge de la garantie !!!

----------


## Athmos

> J'étais déjà sidéré par la première version de l'article, mais là je suis carrément dégouté.
> Les boites qui importent ce genre de truc devraient être liquidées.
> (...)


Les chinois font pas que du bon c'est clair, mais à mon avis c'est l'importateur qui colle le gros des étiquettes, hein. ceci dit, c'est clair qu'ils vont se blanchir en foutant tout sur le dos du fournisseur, je le vois gros comme une maison.

----------


## cavok

> C'est le côté que j'ai adoré dans ce métier. Voir des mecs qui se plaignent que les composants informatique sont chers, faire les pires bêtises.
> Il faut quand même pas avoir un BAC+15 pour comprendre que s'il est nécessaire de forcer pour insérer un composant, c'est que quelque chose ne va pas. Et mieux vaut arrêter de suite avant de causer l'irréparable. Car malgré ce genre d'expérience burlesque, tous réclament une prise en charge de la garantie !!!


han ! confrère ! ::wub:: 
tu oublies de signaler que c'est de ta faute si ils ont dut monter le matos en force  ::P: 
ça me rappel le gar m'ayant ramené un pc pour une panne clavier. le pc ne bootait pas, je lui annonce que je le garde, il me fait une petite crise (genre on vient pour une vis on repart avec une nouvelle alim) mais me le laisse quand même... la panne : son ordi rempli d'excréments de Mus musculus, plus communément appelé merde de souris. j'ai bien sur des photos quelque part  ::P: 

pour en revenir aux alimentations Heden, j'espère que la DGCCRF ou une grosse asso de consommateurs réagira. il serait temp que nos dirigeants mettent en place des tests comme pour les restos ! avec tout le pognon qu'on nous taxe dans tous les sens, y devrait y avoir moyen de payer un groupe de gars vérifiant les produits douteux.

----------


## carbish

Merci pour cet article qui m'a valu une fraîche tranche de rigolade.

Je n'ai jamais été emmerdé par mes alims jusque là (Fortron, Hyper et Antec/Thermaltake), je touche du bois.

----------


## FarFy

Très marrant mais franchement scandaleux! A quoi servent les normes européennes si de tels produits viennent à être écoulés en masse dans notre pays? 

Faites gaffe, il n'y a peut-être pas que dans les alims pour PC que de telles pratiques existent. Ca fait réfléchir...

----------


## el-belgounetos

Tout d'abord bravo doc pour ce test qui m'a tout simplement halluciné au niveau électrique et électronique. Jamais vu ça avant. 

Cependant petites remarques:

Quid des températures dans un boitier?

Quid du bruit: en décibels, sensation auditive?

C'est vraiment les seuls trucs qui manquent selon moi pour en faire un test parfait.

Personnellement, si une alim est un tout petit peu moins stable sur les tensions et possède un silence de fonctionnement supérieur, je vais choisir la plus silencieuse. Voir si elle peut s'arrêter son ventilateur en idle je serais amoureux.

Continue comme ca doc!  :;):

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Très marrant mais franchement scandaleux! A quoi servent les normes européennes si de tels produits viennent à être écoulés en masse dans notre pays? 
> 
> Faites gaffe, il n'y a peut-être pas que dans les alims pour PC que de telles pratiques existent. Ca fait réfléchir...



Si tu veux vraiment t'inquiéter, renseigne toi sur les amplis à lampe pour guitariste. C'est très amusant de voir que les étages sont prévus au plus juste pour profiter justement des problème que cela induit. Sauf que du coup, ça ne tient pas la route, du tout (un vieil ampli à lampe, qui tourne, c'est un technicien dessus tout le temps).  Sans compter les problèmes de feeback sur les cordes, de parasitage des autres amplis branché sur la même alimentation (avant un chanteur était quelqu'un prenant de réel risque avec sa santé grâce au guitariste héhé), les plombs qui saute quand il ne faudrait pas, les bruits parasites, les rendements franchement minable.

Mais putain le son. Bon dangereux pour soi et pour autrui. Mais est-ce grave?  :;):

----------


## amd_maniac

Juste une petite précision pour que l'article soit irréprochable.

Première erreur (de frappe celle-ci) :




> A la place, on trouve une banale puce bas de gamme (ATX 2005) qui gère le découpage de manière ultra basique. Pas non plus de trace d’un *PCB passif*, qui serait constitué d’une grosse inductance et d’un condensateur supplémentaire.


 Ce serait plutôt un PFC passif ?

Deuxième erreur (juridique celle là) :




> D’un point de vue juridique, on est ici très proche de la publicité mensongère puisque l’article L121-1 du code de la consommation *stipule que*


 Non juridiquement l'article de loi ne stipule pas, il dispose. (Stipuler signifie promettre, or la loi ne promet pas elle impose. On utilise stipuler que dans les contrats et les traités.)

Il faudra écrire : 




> D’un point de vue juridique, on est ici très proche de la publicité mensongère puisque l’article L121-1 du code de la consommation *dispose** que*



Une fois cela corrigé ce sera parfait.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Parce que si c'est pas le cas, bonjour le parmesan plein de sciure, l'huile d'olive à base d'huile de vidange et les bonnes pâtes italiennes malaxées avec des déchets (c'est déjà le cas? oh...)


En effet, le canard enchainé a dénoncé de l'huile de vidange dans des vinaigrettes et autre, y compris de marque.

----------


## J-D

Je n'ai qu'une seule chose à dire, chapeau bas l'artiste.
Trembler Corsair,Enermax,Seasonic... Heden vaincra (ou pas!!!).  ::XD::

----------


## alx

Rien de tel qu'un bon test d'alim noname pour se détendre après une grosse journée... Merci Doc ! Longue vie à CPC ! :léchouilles:

----------


## Tol Phobos

> C'est facile.
> Ils vont dire qu'ils sont désolés, qu'ils ne savaient pas, que leurs fournisseurs ont abusés de leur bonne fois et que ces regrettables incidents isolés sont dus a une confiance trop grande dans un contexte fortement concurrentiel. Ils rappelleront que ces problèmes ne touchent qu'une fraction infime de leurs produits, et ils vireront le mec qui a répondu à doc TB. Ils expliqueront ensuite qu'en tant que fournisseurs d'emplois, il ne serait pas très responsable de faire porter la faute sur des gens de bonnes fois, qui ne sont après tout que des victimes eux même, dans cette regrettable affaire. Un plan de réorganisation du service qualité est d'ors et déjà en cours, et ils etudient main dans la main avec les institutions compétentes une procédure de validation qui écartera la possibilité de tels égarements par la suite.
> Ils déploreront le battage des médias irresponsables qui aura été la cause d'inévitables licenciement, mais des économies seront nécessaires pour pouvoir rester compétitifs avec la concurrence étrangère.
> Ils iront de l'avant, avec une structure assainie, afin de rassurer leur innombrable clientèle sur les efforts qu'ils ne manqueront pas de faire pour rétablir la confiance de leurs partenaires.
> 
> Je parie 10€ sur au moins deux occurrences du mot regrettable dans leur communiqué.


Je suis et je relance de 10€ ... je rajouterai au passage que bien évidemment, au final rien ne changera si ce n'est un gros autocollant sur la nouvelle boîte de l'alim faisant référence au test complaisant d'un quelconque site de hardware chinois.

----------


## Kanwulf

Un grand bravo au doc pour ce dossier ! Bossant en partie dans l'élec je trouve les méthodes employées par ces constructeurs d'autant plus révoltantes...

Je me rajoute à la longue liste des en...tubés par Heden il y a quelques années de ça. Ca m'avait coûté une 9800 pro à l'époque  ::'(:

----------


## Unpassant

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais me permettre de faire quelques commentaires/critiques sur l'article en question. Petite précision, je ne défends aucune des deux dites marques cités. Je voudrais juste éviter aux auteurs de l'article de se faire descendre si ils ont un procès aux fesses.

Alors commençons :

Appareils de mesure :
Calibré, ne veut pas dire étalonné, en effet pour des essais normatifs, les appareils de mesure doivent être étalonné et calibré par la COFRAC.
Pas seulement l'oscilloscope mais aussi les appareils qui se branche dessus doivent être étalonnés/calibrés, je pense notamment à la sonde courant et la sonde différentielle que vous avez dû utiliser.

EMI => en français, c'est CEM.
Il existe deux types de perturbations CEM : conduit et rayonné. Les perturbations conduites sont généralement réduites par un filtre tel que vous l'avez montré sur votre photo, de base, il est constitué : d'une self de mode commun et de deux condensateurs pour le différentiel. Le rayonné se traite autrement par un routage spécifique, des connections à terre, ... éviter certains couplages, réduire la vitesse de commutations des transistors, ... mais en aucun est lié à un filtre ...


"Pour résumer, si ce modèle comporte bien des filtres pour éliminer les interférences électromagnétiques de haute fréquence ( > 1 KHz), rien n’est prévu pour atténuer les EMI générées par la charge des condensateurs de découpages. Les harmoniques sur la plage de fréquence 100 Hz – 1 KHz seront donc très nombreuses."

Attention à ne pas confondre CEM et la distorsion harmonique. Les perturbations CEM, c'est la HF qui pourrit le réseau et les appareils connectés sur ce réseau. La distorsion harmonique, c'est surtout que ça crée un déséquilibre du réseau et il y a une augmentation des pertes en ligne.


Attention aux normes qui ne précisent pas toujours dans quelles conditions les niveaux doivent ils être tenus à savoir en charge ou à vide ...


Pour obtenir un THDI (taux de distorsion harmonique du courant) faible, soit on met une grosse self en entrée ou alors un PFC (généralement grossièrement utilisé que pour le circuit actif).



Condensateurs : une vrai mesure de condensateur ne se fait pas avec un multimètre !!! mais avec un impédancemètre !! Donc votre mesure ne vaut pas grand chose et donne uniquement une idée et un ordre de grandeur. En effet, les gros condensateurs sont tous à +10/-20% ! Et extêment rare vers le +10%, donc si vous avez trouvé 340µF avec votre multimètre, ça peut vous mettre la puce à l'oreille.

Les transistors :
Certes, ce sont des bipolaires donc meilleurs pour la CEM rayonné que les MOSFETs qui sont plus rapide en commutation. Attention, le calibre du courant ne veut rien dire !!! C'est pas du courant continu qui circule dedans. Le juge de paix est la température de jonction (de la puce).

Le transformateur :
La taille ne veut rien dire par rapport à la puissance, regarder plutot la section des fils qui donnera plutôt une idée. On peut avoir plusieurs sources sur un transfo, le bobinage, la ferrite sont différent donc la taille aussi.

Le convertisseur en question ici est peut-être un flyback ou un push-pull. Et la méthode utilisée pour réguler la tension de sortie est de la cross régulation. Donc les diodes de sorties ne sont pas des diodes de régulation (une diode ça ne régule rien, ça laisse juste passer un courant dans un sens). Ensuite le calibre en courant de ces mêmes diodes ne signifie rien puisque c'est essentiellement par les capas que les forts courants sont délivrés. Par contre les diodes voient l'énergie => fortes dissipations, encore une fois, c'est la température de la puce qui fait foi.

Les selfs, elles ont une tête normale, y a rien de choquant.

L'emplacement de la sonde de température n'est pas choquante, ce qui compte c'est la température du radiateur et après tout dépend de leur modèle thermique.

Il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de faire un calcul du rendement puisque toute alimentation à découpage, même la pire, a au moins 70% de rendement. Et après tout dépend de la mesure ...



L'ondulation sur les tensions de sortie est normale lorsqu'on la charge et après le niveau acceptable dépend des specifications des composants en aval mais il me semble correcte. Par contre, étant donné que c'est de la crossrégulation et qu'il n'y a pas de régulation linéaire, vous auriez dû remarqué que les niveaux des tensions de sorties sont réduites de manières non négligeable.





Bon, j'espère que ces commentaires vous permettront de mieux réécrire votre article afin de ne pas donner de fausses informations sur vos constatations. 




Bien cordialement,
Un passant

----------


## Nos

> Bon, j'espère que ces commentaires vous permettront de mieux réécrire votre article afin de ne pas donner de fausses informations sur vos constatations.


J'aime ta conclusion <3

----------


## titi3

Bon après ce test j'espère qu'Heden n'aura plus le culot de réagir comme la première fois  ::|:  Trouver encore plus flagrant pour prouver la médiocrité de cette alim c'est impossible

slogan: boycott the fucking no name in your PC  ::P:

----------


## Kegeruneku

Travaillant dans les réseaux et télécommunications, j'ai été choqué par les retours d'harmoniques vers le secteur ...
Question idiote : serait il possible d'avoir une approximation de la puissance totale renvoyée vers le secteur dans le pire des cas ? parceque ca doit effectivement salement perturber les équipements radio amateurs et autres ... quid des appareils auditifs insufisamment blindés ??? (spéculations hein je sais pas si il peut y avoir des interférences a ces fréquences)

Enfin du moment que ca n'approche pas les 2.4Ghz ca va a peu près ...

Je suis aussi en stage dans une boite d'informatique et j'ai eu la chance de voir une alime flamber par ailleurs (oui oui la flamme et tout c'était bô)

La marque ... heden :/
On a aussi du Ishaya qui pose pas mal de problèmes (mais elles en général elles ne pètent pas elle ne démarrent meme pas)

----------


## arrakys

> Cool si les sites relaient la démarche de CPC !
> CPC, leader de la révolution contre les alims pourries !


En fait certains la relaient depuis le départ (et comme CPC se sont vu recevoir des pseudos menaces de la part de PCA france) et soutiennent a 200% ce qu'on peut appeler du journalisme éclairé.
Il est bon de sortir des clubic like qui sont tout sauf des médias éclairés et qui a défaut de savoir de quoi il parlent préfèrent surfer sur les buzz des confrères... Avis aux amateurs et longue vie aux canards  :;):

----------


## Graveen

> C'est facile.
> Ils vont dire qu'ils sont désolés, qu'ils ne savaient pas(...)
> 
> Je parie 10€ sur au moins deux occurrences du mot regrettable dans leur communiqué.


et moi je parie qu'on ne va absolument rien entendre des distributeurs d'Heden/Advance. Ils vont fermer leur gueule en attendant que ca passe, vu la reprise en choeur de leurs lettres sur le net (et la com negative qui va avec)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai une Fortron je me demande ce que ça donnerait quand même...

----------


## Hipparchia

Question qui a dû être posée mais... à ce stade... Il n'y a pas eu prise de contacte avec la répression des fraudes et une asso de consommateurs ?

Ca leur ferait un bon tirage ça :
"Danger de mort dans vos foyers"  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mais que fait Charles Villeneuve ?

----------


## Caca Président

> Mais que fait Charles Villeneuve ?


Il quitte TF1, mais rassures toi Jean Pierre Pernaud reste  :B):

----------


## pbobk

Moi qui m'impatientait de nouveaux tests d'alims, je ne suis pas déçu!

Merci Doc!

----------


## megaloopz

Et bien et bien, entre le premier article et celui ci, une conclusion me saute aux yeux : Je comprends désormais d'ou peuvent venir les flambages de certains composants de mes PC, en effet, j'avais la mauvaise habitude qu'on de nombreux consommateurs, c'est a dire celle qui consiste a ne pas se préocupper de la marque et de la qualité de l'alim pensant que les normes  impliquent la sécurité et un minimum de qualité...

Je sais maintenant que c'est un élément essentiel...

PS : Moi même Physicien, je me pose une petite question a notre Docteur TB, quelle formation/école a tu fait pour être aussi calé en électricité/électronique ?

En tout cas bravo pour cet article encore une fois tres instructif... :;):

----------


## ToasT

Teraboule, ton matos me fait rêver.

----------


## rosco

> EMI => en français, c'est CEM.


Ce sont 2 choses différentes.

La CEM (Compatibilité ElectroMagnétique en français ou EMC en anglais, ce n'est pas l'abréviation de Champ ElectroMagnétique ici) est la discipline qui encadre tous les aspects liés aux problèmes que peut rencontrer ou provoquer un appareil électrique vis-à-vis des interférences électromagnétiques (EMI en anglais pour ElectroMagnetic Interference, y a pas de sigle en français à ma connaissance donc on garde généralement EMI) et de sa capacité à fonctionner correctement dans un environnement a priori pollué. Un appareil ne doit donc pas trop perturber son environnement et doit être protégé s'il est sensible pour ne pas subir de désagréments de la part de son environnement, la directive de CEM est là pour en poser les contraintes et les quantifier via une normalisation.

La CEM est le domaine d'étude qui a attrait :
 à la susceptibilité/immunité d'un appareil vis-à-vis de l'extérieur (= perturbations reçues pouvant le faire déconner), dite aussi EMS (ElectroMagnetic Susceptibility). Exemple : une réception d'antenne de TV parasitée (souvenez vous des parasites observés sur une TV à réception analogique quand une mobylette avec son antiparasitage moisi passe pas loin de chez vous) aux perturbations EMI que cet appareil cause à l'environnement, ou à lui-même d'ailleurs, à cause de son fonctionnement (= perturbations émises pouvant faire déconner des appareils environnants ou lui-même). Par exemple, un système à découpage dans les alims génère beaucoup de perturbations vu les allures très abruptes de signaux engendrées, d'où l'importance du filtrage en entrée pour ne pas trop polluer le réseau électrique par conduction. Le châssis métallique lié à la terre tente lui de contenir le rayonnement électromagnétique, créé par les variations brutales de tension et courant, en étant une cage de Faraday +/- potable.

Les EMI sont les interférences à proprement parler, ce sont les perturbations qu'on souhaite limiter/éliminer. Elles peuvent être effectivement rayonnées (sous forme d'ondes électromagnétiques, de RadioFréquences dites RFI si c'est seulement un champ électrique, voire même d'un champ magnétique seul) ou bien directement conduites via les fils électriques.

En résumé, pour atteindre un niveau de CEM réglementaire :
- on filtre au mieux pour tout ce qui est de type conduit via des pistes/fils (filtre passe-bas, ferrite, etc.)
- on blinde et on adapte la géométrie pour tout ce qui passe par les rayonnements EM afin d'éviter diverses interactions (diaphonie, etc.)

----------


## alx

Si j'utilise une alimentation Heden obtenue dans un PC déjà assemblé, que j'utilise ce PC dans les limites qu'il est censé pouvoir encaisser, que je laisse le tout tourner et qu'en mon absence l'alim s'enflamme et met le feu à la moitié de ma baraque, l'importateur PCA peut-il être tenu responsable ? L'assembleur ? Le vendeur final du PC ?

Quand je vois certains parler de flammes sortant des alims (ça aime bien la poussière les flammes en plus, et les tours de PC aussi), je me dis que ça doit bien arriver des histoires pareil... non ?

----------


## cups

*peso jutilise cette alime*
*antecTruePower Trio 550* 


*Circuits en boucle de réaction* pour une régulation de la charge plus étroite (±3%) pour maintenir une tension précise à tous les composants 
*Système de protection des circuits* empêchant les dommages dus aux courts circuits (SCP), à la suralimentation (OPP), à la surtension (OVP) et à une tension insuffisante (UVP)

dans cette tour antec*P182* ou l alime est dans un dans compratiment a part (en bas a droite evite également dispersion de chaleur de l alim sur les coposant de l uc) parce que deux protections valent mieux qu une


vraiment aucun probleme et des economies d energie en plus

----------


## burning-angel

> C'est facile.
> Ils vont dire qu'ils sont désolés, qu'ils ne savaient pas, que leurs fournisseurs ont abusés de leur bonne fois et que ces regrettables incidents isolés sont dus a une confiance trop grande dans un contexte fortement concurrentiel. Ils rappelleront que ces problèmes ne touchent qu'une fraction infime de leurs produits, et ils vireront le mec qui a répondu à doc TB. Ils expliqueront ensuite qu'en tant que fournisseurs d'emplois, il ne serait pas très responsable de faire porter la faute sur des gens de bonnes fois, qui ne sont après tout que des victimes eux même, dans cette regrettable affaire. Un plan de réorganisation du service qualité est d'ors et déjà en cours, et ils etudient main dans la main avec les institutions compétentes une procédure de validation qui écartera la possibilité de tels égarements par la suite.
> Ils déploreront le battage des médias irresponsables qui aura été la cause d'inévitables licenciement, mais des économies seront nécessaires pour pouvoir rester compétitifs avec la concurrence étrangère.
> Ils iront de l'avant, avec une structure assainie, afin de rassurer leur innombrable clientèle sur les efforts qu'ils ne manqueront pas de faire pour rétablir la confiance de leurs partenaires.
> 
> 
> Je parie 10€ sur au moins deux occurrences du mot regrettable dans leur communiqué.


alors la je suis 100% d accord avec toi mais fait attention parce que ca pourrait leur donner des idees...
et perso meme si cette affaire peu aller loin, je n aimerais pas que des personnes perdent leur emploi ici (montreal pour moi), en france ou ailleurs...

mais je parirais 10$can que tu as raison... 
qq1 veut nous donner tord ?

----------


## Guest

> *peso jutilise cette alime*


Ca fait pas cher.

----------


## arrakys

> Ca fait pas cher.



 ::w00t::

----------


## Hargn

> et moi je parie qu'on ne va absolument rien entendre des distributeurs d'Heden/Advance. Ils vont fermer leur gueule en attendant que ca passe, vu la reprise en choeur de leurs lettres sur le net (et la com negative qui va avec)



Il vont se mettre a l'importation de poupées Barbie et Dora L'exploratrice en attendant que ça se tasse  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Doncartman

Doc TB :  Sublime test. Ou comment prouver avec des FAITS UNIQUEMENT, ce que tu avances. C'est et ça sera toujours la meilleure manière d'être crédible. Ton article est IMPARABLE. Et je n'ai pas lu "C'est d'la merde, ils mentent pour vendre", mais un PUTAIN d'argumentaire nuancé et inègre. Là si ils reviennent mouffeter ils ont rien compris.

Sublime.

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est facile.
> Ils vont dire qu'ils sont désolés, qu'ils ne savaient pas, que leurs fournisseurs ont abusés de leur bonne fois et que ces regrettables incidents isolés sont dus a une confiance trop grande dans un contexte fortement concurrentiel. Ils rappelleront que ces problèmes ne touchent qu'une fraction infime de leurs produits, et ils vireront le mec qui a répondu à doc TB. Ils expliqueront ensuite qu'en tant que fournisseurs d'emplois, il ne serait pas très responsable de faire porter la faute sur des gens de bonnes fois, qui ne sont après tout que des victimes eux même, dans cette regrettable affaire. Un plan de réorganisation du service qualité est d'ors et déjà en cours, et ils etudient main dans la main avec les institutions compétentes une procédure de validation qui écartera la possibilité de tels égarements par la suite.
> Ils déploreront le battage des médias irresponsables qui aura été la cause d'inévitables licenciement, mais des économies seront nécessaires pour pouvoir rester compétitifs avec la concurrence étrangère.
> Ils iront de l'avant, avec une structure assainie, afin de rassurer leur innombrable clientèle sur les efforts qu'ils ne manqueront pas de faire pour rétablir la confiance de leurs partenaires.
> 
> 
> Je parie 10€ sur au moins deux occurrences du mot regrettable dans leur communiqué.


Je crains que les pratiques ne soient hélas plus malhonnêtes que ça. Ils ne diront rien, téléphoneront à l'usine chinoise et leur demanderont d'apposer une autre marque inventée pour l'occasion sur les alims en cours d'assemblage. 
La marque incriminée disparait ainsi du jour au landemain du marché mais les alims restent, sous une autre appellation...

C'est pour cela que nous parlons d'alim "noname". A quelques détails près, elles se valent toutes malheureusement. Et puis faut être réaliste hein, 480watts pour moins de 20 euros, avec les sécurités, les filtrages et tout, c'est juste pas possible avec le coût des composants de base. 

L'honnêteté serait déjà de vendre ces alims comme des 240 watts !

----------


## Pipeman

Crédiou, Casque est levé bien tôt...
9h15, déjà au boulot ? C'est comme ça qu'on se tue à la tache les gars, et on préfèrerait pas trop vous perdre.

----------


## Kikasstou

> Je suis et je relance de 10€ ... je rajouterai au passage que bien évidemment, au final rien ne changera si ce n'est un gros autocollant sur la nouvelle boîte de l'alim *faisant référence au test complaisant d'un quelconque site de hardware chinois*.


Approuvé par "www.MeTestYouLongTime.com"  :^_^:

----------


## Elfedac

Si tous les assembleurs/vendeurs étaient de véritables professionnels (le peu que j'ai vu à Montgallet m'a littéralement effrayé), ils auraient déjà retiré ces alims noname de leur catalogue depuis belle lurette. Et bien avant ce genre d'article.
C'est une question de bon sens, car l'intérêt d'un assembleur est de vendre du matériel fiable et de limiter le plus possible les risques de SAV. Car ça peut devenir très rapidement très coûteux.

----------


## Aarsk

> L'honnêteté serait déjà de vendre ces alims comme des 240 watts !


Vu ce qu'il y a dedans (et surtout ce qu'il y a pas), l'honnêteté ce serait pas plutôt de ne pas les vendre du tout ?  :^_^: 


En tout cas super test, et cette fois relayé un peu partout sur le net, c'est plus sympa que l'espèce de black-out qui planait sur le premier, même si ça ne changera sans doute rien aux sales habitudes de certains fabricants et monteurs "industriels".

----------


## Tadoutsider

> Si j'utilise une alimentation Heden obtenue dans un PC déjà assemblé, que j'utilise ce PC dans les limites qu'il est censé pouvoir encaisser, que je laisse le tout tourner et qu'en mon absence l'alim s'enflamme et met le feu à la moitié de ma baraque, *l'importateur PCA peut-il être tenu responsable ? L'assembleur ? Le vendeur final du PC ?*
> 
> Quand je vois certains parler de flammes sortant des alims (ça aime bien la poussière les flammes en plus, et les tours de PC aussi), je me dis que ça doit bien arriver des histoires pareil... non ?


Excellente question que l'on est en droit de se poser...Technicien info réseau, je fais aussi du dépannage à domicile, ce qui sous entend vendre du matériel également. Malheureusement pour moi, j'ai acheté une dizaine de boitier Heden basée sur des configurations "premier prix".

Bien avant de lire le premier test du Doc sur les alim Heden, j'ai arrêté d'en vendre au profit de constructeur plus fiable tel que Antec (serie NSK avec alim 380w).

Maintenant, je peux difficilement revenir en arrière et remplacer les alim de tous les boitiers que j'ai pu vendre par des earthwatt ! Le coût d'une telle manœuvre serait très délicate pour la survie de ma petite entreprise ...

Tout comme les acheteurs, les revendeurs sont aussi lésés par les données techniques erronées  des alim Heden fournit par PCA France, et je suis très inquiet des répercutions que pourrait avoir l'incident d'une alimentation dans une habitation...je me sentirais responsable mais aussi la victime...

Je n'ai pas d'avocat, ni d'aide juridique, mais la question soulevée est intéressante, qui serait responsable ?

tout comme le Doc, je savais que les alim Heden n'étaient pas ce qu'il y avait de meilleur sur le marché, mais de là à imaginer qu'elles sont tout simplement dangereuses  et ne répondant  à   aucune norme me fait froid dans le dos et je ne cache pas ma colère qu'un tel réseau existe en France où les normes sont pourtant très strictes

----------


## thauthau

j'ai une question tiens, c'est quel genre d'alimentation sur les PC "de marques" a 400€ des crafourt et autres internarché ?

----------


## Kikasstou

> j'ai une question tiens, c'est quel genre d'alimentation sur les PC "de marques" a 400€ des crafourt et autres internarché ?


Pour arriver à des prix aussi bas, tu crois qu'ils font comment?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils mettent un tiers du prix du PC rien que dans une alim à 150€ ?

----------


## Athmos

> j'ai une question tiens, c'est quel genre d'alimentation sur les PC "de marques" a 400€ des crafourt et autres internarché ?



Je sais pas. la qualité doit pas etre grandiose, mais quand tu vend dans un PC intégré, t'as besoin d''avoir de quoi alimenter la machine, pas besoin de te vanter sur l'etiquette. donc l'alim est faible si la machine consomme peu, mais tu as les droit de vendre une alim de 200W sans honte : suffit de pas pretendre qu'elle fournit 500W...

Après il y a la question des filtrages obligatoires pas en place. Je ne pense pas que Dell, compaq ou HP fasse ce genre de conneries. Leur nom de marque est moins facilement remplacable que Heden.

Il doivent foutre un filtre de merde qui passe tout juste la norme, mais qui leur eviterait de se prendre une trop grosse volée en cas de procès. Après, ils doivent calculer les alims au plus juste, donc il est possible que ca merdoie voire crame dans le pire des cas si tu remplaces la CG par un truc qui déboite, mais ils te diront qu'ils ne peuvent pas garantir une telle manip.

Je pense que ce qui est vendu intégré doit etre calculé hyper ric rac, mais pas frauduleux. Je me gourre peut-etre. faudrait regarder.




> Ils mettent un tiers du prix du PC rien que dans une alim à 150€ ?


Un pc a 400€ ne consomme pas des masses et n'a pas BESOIN d'une alim a 150€. Y'a pas de honte à coller une alim de 150 ou 200W si c'est dimensionné correctement pour la machine et pas vendu comme un barda qui crache du jus comme chernobyl avant bettonage.
Une vieux celeron/duron déclassé, carte son carte graphique intégrée, un disque dur et un lecteur optique, une seule barrette de ram, ça consomme pas comme un pécé de joueur.
Là où je m'interoge le plus c'est sur la qualité des filtrages par exemple. une alim comme l'heden présentée, dans un PC qui consomme jamais plus de 200W, comme la vaste majorité des touts premiers prix, ca passerai.

J'ai conseillé une config a 270€ a mes beaux parents qui voulaient changer de machine (un dinosaure) mais n'ont pas de thunes, sur Mat.net, l'alim est une heden. Sur le coup j'ai failli leur acheter une autre alim de ma poche. En même temps, avec un celeron des ages farouches, pas de CG ni de carte son, juste un graveur et un disque dur, ca fera pas sauter une alim de 200W, et je peut dormir tranquile. Ca reste beaucoup plus rapide que ce qu'ils avaient, ils peuvent surfer, ecouter un mp3 et regarder leurs animes (la petite soeur), graver un DVD, ils sont content, ils ont payés pour leur machine le prix que certains mettent dans une alim (et oui, eux aussi leur choix leur semble evident), et pis voila.

Par contre ca doit pas tre super en terme de filtrage et d'interference, mais on fabrique pas des configs a 200 ou 400 € avec du seasonic les enfants. Et tout le monde n'est pas joueur, donc tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 450W pour son PC. Le truc choquant, c'est la non conformité, et le fait qu'ils vendent 220W comme 480W. Ça c'est du mensonge éhonté, ca meriterai un bon coup de pied dans les couilles en place publique, et un procès de l'autre coté (au cul).
Mais un PC peut très bien tourner avec 220W.

----------


## Pipeman

> [...] Il fera pas du Quad SLI.


Wabon ? ::huh::

----------


## Athmos

> Wabon ?


bon, faut tester mais je crois pas.

----------


## PrinceGITS

32€ sur mat.net pour une Antec de 380W soit 2 fois le prix d'une Heden pour plus de puissance réelle.

----------


## Djum

J'aimerais bien que le doc fasse un commentaire sur les remarques de "*Unpassant*" qui a posté lui aussi des arguments intéressants sur la page précédente.

----------


## Oxygen3

> Après il y a la question des filtrages obligatoires pas en place. Je ne pense pas que Dell, compaq ou HP fasse ce genre de conneries. Leur nom de marque est moins facilement remplacable que Heden.
> 
> Il doivent foutre un filtre de merde qui passe tout juste la norme, mais qui leur eviterait de se prendre une trop grosse volée en cas de procès. Après, ils doivent calculer les alims au plus juste, donc il est possible que ca merdoie voire crame dans le pire des cas si tu remplaces la CG par un truc qui déboite, mais ils te diront qu'ils ne peuvent pas garantir une telle manip.


J'ai été heureusement surpris de voir que pas mal d'alims Dell, HP et autres sont présentes dans le site de 80plus.org, avec des niveau de certif assez haut (bcp en 'normal' quelques unes en 'bronze').
Et pour des alims pas trop grosses (comprendre 220 à 300W).

J'ai pas creusé pour voir si c'est des alims de desktop ou des alims de serveur par contre (je pense qu'il doit y'avoir des deux)

----------


## Athmos

Oui mais la défense du petit prix, c'est "encore faut il avoir besoin de puissance réelle". C'est l'etiquette (et le manque de filtres) qui me choque, moi. S'ils vendaient strictement les mêmes trucs avec les bonnes etiquettes, déjà elle exploserait pas en conditions normales d'utilisation.




> J'aimerais bien que le doc fasse un commentaire sur les remarques de "*Unpassant*" qui a posté lui aussi des arguments intéressants sur la page précédente.


C'est un attaché de presse, ca rend méfiant. Ça implique souvent, (pas toujours mais souvent) un monsieur de la partie incriminée qui vient s'inscrire pour attaquer l'argument avec pas grand chose afin de diminuer le buzz. On a vu le cas à de nombreuses reprises. C'est même pour ça que les types qui en sont a leur premier post se font affubler de l'etiquette attaché de presse.

Et puis j'arrive vraiment pas à prendre au serieux un type qui parle avec ce ton là ET emploie les points d'exclamations par volées de 3.
Ça fait vraiment trop débile léger indigné qui se defend par l'enculage de mouche.

Certain des trucs dont il parle (tolérance des condos) ont déjà été exposés, et ont déjà reçu une réponse satisfaisante, et d'autres comme son histoire de multimètre sonnent juste comme de la tentative de décrédibilisation (le coup du multimètre, Heden l'a dejà fait la première fois. D'où la photo sur cet article). Pas mal de remarques sont un peu off, et même le pseudo comme le ton choisis collent très bien avec le titre "attaché de presse". 

Pareil, le recours aux explications terminologiques sur les interferences et un morceau de cours magistral sur le sujet et la manière dont on les traite ne répond aucunement aux carences des alims testées sur le sujet. 

La menace implicite du "je vous dit ça juste pour que vous n'ayez pas trop de problèmes" colle aussi tout à fait, à tel point qu'il présente son truc comme des conseils mais que tu reclames une défense (ce qui montre bien que ca sonne en fait comme une attaque).

Bref. Un mariole de chez eux quoi.

----------


## Oxygen3

> J'aimerais bien que le doc fasse un commentaire sur les remarques de "*Unpassant*" qui a posté lui aussi des arguments intéressants sur la page précédente.


La critique sur la mesure du condo avec le voltmètre (via un mélange visible entre voltmètre et mutlimètre) alors que c'est visiblement un multimètre (qui peut très bien etre aussi un impédancemetre) a décrédibilisé pour moi les remarques et arguments du passant [:spamafote]

----------


## captain_torche

> Vu ce qu'il y a dedans (et surtout ce qu'il y a pas), l'honnêteté ce serait pas plutôt de ne pas les vendre du tout ?


Bah à ce que j'ai lu, à part une protection (PFC actif, si je ne m'abuse) manquante, elles font de très honorables alims 200W bas de gamme.

Le risque réel pour l'utilisateur est de la charger au-delà de ce qu'elle peut supporter physiquement. Si elle est vendue en tant que 200W, une telle surcharge ne peut être imputable qu'au consommateur.




> C'est un attaché de presse, ca rend méfiant.


"Attaché de presse", c'est le grade attribué par défaut aux membres n'ayant qu'un seul message à leur actif. Cela n'empèche toutefois pas qu'il puisse en être effectivement un.

----------


## Athmos

> (...)
> 
> "Attaché de presse", c'est le grade attribué par défaut aux membres n'ayant qu'un seul message à leur actif. Cela n'empèche toutefois pas qu'il puisse en être effectivement un.


 
Je sais bien, mais je sais aussi que c'est pour rien. J'explique pourquoi je conclue comme ça dans mon post plus haut (édité).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et c'est un nouveau topic à succès pour Maître Teraboule. 

On t'aime aussi, Arthur !

----------


## Djum

> (coupure de tout pour ne pas surcharger le sujet)
>  Bref. Un mariole de chez eux quoi.


Il joue bien le jeu. Moi qui n'y connaît rien du tout en électronique et électricité, j'ai trouvé les explications de doc compréhensibles. Le problème, c'est que comme je n'y connais rien, j'ai aussi trouvé la contre-argumentation  valable.
En tout cas, il faut justement des commentaires comme le tien, et mieux encore un duel d'experts (doc ?), pour que les non initiés puissent se faire une idée. Il ne faut pas laisser des posts comme celui de "Unpassant" sans réponse ou alors, il risque de semer le doute dans les esprits.

----------


## olivarius

Pour avoir une idée des alim en fonction des marques allez voir les tests chez Matbe. Ils sont très complets (pour ce qui est du nombre d'alim testés 105 au total). Une association avec TB pourrait être intéressante.

----------


## TeHell

Article encore une fois super intéressant. Très bien expliqué, même si je n'y connais pas grand chose.
Et en y connaissant pas grand chose, il est vrai que les arguments de "unpassant" peuvent soulever des questions.

J'espère encore lire d'autres articles aussi bien expliqués bientôt.
(dommage de ne pas avoir eu une photo de l'alim en chouxfleur ^^).

----------


## Athmos

> Il joue bien le jeu. Moi qui n'y connaît rien du tout en électronique et électricité, j'ai trouvé les explications de doc compréhensibles. Le problème, c'est que comme je n'y connais rien, j'ai aussi trouvé la contre-argumentation valable.
> En tout cas, il faut justement des commentaires comme le tien, et mieux encore un duel d'experts (doc ?), pour que les non initiés puissent se faire une idée. Il ne faut pas laisser des posts comme celui de "Unpassant" sans réponse ou alors, il risque de semer le doute dans les esprits.


Je précise que je suis pas sur à 100%, hein, mais ça y ressemble fortement. Pour la réponse technique pointue, je laisserais faire les techos pointus, mes cours de physique sont loins.

Mais c'est surtout la manière d'écrire et le jeu réthorique (assoir sa crédibilité en debalant des conaissances, mais sans répondre aux questions, ignorer la resolution déjà donnée de certaines difficultées, reprendre sur les mots plutôt que le fond pour "faire douter" comme tu dit...), la forme, qui me font dire qu'il merite sans doute son sous-titre.

----------


## Niark

aucune contre-argumentation en effet.
aucun des points relevés n'est contesté, seulement la forme et des détails, parfois à tort.

ex : un multimètre est un ensemble d'appareils de mesure réunis dans un même boitier.
il peut contenir un impédancemètre, ce qui est le cas ici.

----------


## Unpassant

> aucune contre-argumentation en effet.
> aucun des points relevés n'est contesté, seulement la forme et des détails, parfois à tort.
> 
> ex : un multimètre est un ensemble d'appareils de mesure réunis dans un même boitier.
> il peut contenir un impédancemètre, ce qui est le cas ici.


Non, un multimètre n'est pas un impédancemètre ! Un impédancemètre permet de mesurer l'impédance d'un composant en fonction de la fréquence. Sachant qu'un composant se comporte différemment en fonction de la fréquence. Ex : le gros condensateur à basse fréquence se comporte comme un condensateur mais à haute fréquence c'est une self ! Suivant la fréquence de fonctionnement, la valeur de la capa est différente. (exple d'impédancemètre http://www.home.agilent.com/agilent/...0&cc=US&lc=eng)


Sinon CEM ne veut pas dire Champ Electromagnétique mais Compatibilité ElectroMagnétique. Et EMI, EMC et CEM c'est la même chose ... Juste l'appelation est un peu différente. Sinon pour tester l'efficacité de leur filtre, il faut beaucoup d'équipement pour pouvoir mesurer les perturbations conduites : isolation du réseau, RSIL, ESPI, ...

----------


## Aarsk

> Bah à ce que j'ai lu, à part une protection (PFC actif, si je ne m'abuse) manquante, elles font de très honorables alims 200W bas de gamme.


D'où une alim qui ne répond pas aux normes CE et n'a pas a y être vendue. Le problème avec ce genre d'affaire est toujours le même, y en a un qui envoie les normes au diable et s'en tire, et y en aura d'autres pour se dire que le gain potentiel dépasse les risques et suivre le mouvement. Après ça, la qualité est de pire en pire parce que chacun essaye de gagner 1 cent sur tout et n'importe quoi pour rester concurentiel. 
D'autant plus qu'on se trouve ici dans un domaine où le grand publique ne connait ni les marques, ni leur réputation (réelle ou subjective), ce qui permet de facilement tromper son monde. Déjà quand je vois les codes qu'utilisent les vendeurs de bouffe pour perdre le client lambda sur ce que contiennent vraiment leurs préparations (haha les E-machinchouette)... et eux sont contrôlés.

PS : j'me demande si le Doc n'avait pas aussi mis le doigt sur des protections générales manquantes qui transformaient certaines alim en bombes en cas de court-circuit, faudra que je relise tout l'article tiens.

----------


## ElGato

> Non, un multimètre n'est pas un impédancemètre ! Un impédancemètre permet de mesurer l'impédance d'un composant en fonction de la fréquence. Sachant qu'un composant se comporte différemment en fonction de la fréquence. Ex : le gros condensateur à basse fréquence se comporte comme un condensateur mais à haute fréquence c'est une self ! Suivant la fréquence de fonctionnement, la valeur de la capa est différente.


omfg  ::mellow:: 

Soit j'ai rien compris pendant toute ma scolarité, soit c'est toi.

Je penche pour la deuxième solution: un impédancemètre mesure l'impédance (qui effectivement varie en fonction de la fréquence), mais ce que le Doc mesure c'est la valeur de la capacité (qui est caractéristique du composant et ne bouge pas).

Et le coup de la capa qui se change en self, euh...nawak ? L'un et l'autre sont de constructions totalement différentes.

----------


## captain_torche

J'y connais rien, mais il semble en tout cas que le multimètre utilisé soit également un impédancemètre, de toutes façons :
http://www.voltimum.fr/news/4154/man...dCapture-.html

----------


## Madval

Super test, comme toujours avec le Doc.

----------


## Lissyx

De toute façon, y'a déjà publicité mensongère ou volonté de tromper le consommateur avec le simple fait de marquer ça comme du 480W ...

----------


## Athmos

T'as eu le même reflexe  ::): 
Oui, le fluke 287 est capable de mesurer une capacité avec une précision d'1%. C'est un instrment tout à fait serieux, c'est pas pour rien qu'il vaut tranquille le prix de 25 alims no name 480W.

----------


## Aarsk

J'suis tombé là-dessus http://www.technicome.com/info/compo..._capa_trav.htm, j'avoue que j'ai pas trop le temps de regarder ce que ça vaut mais ça parle de filtres d'alim suivant la directive CEM alors...

----------


## silverglandeur

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Calibré, ne veut pas dire étalonné, en effet pour des essais normatifs, les appareils de mesure doivent être étalonné et calibré par la COFRAC.
> Pas seulement l'oscilloscope mais aussi les appareils qui se branche dessus doivent être étalonnés/calibrés, je pense notamment à la sonde courant et la sonde différentielle que vous avez dû utiliser.



C'est "le" et pas "la" cofrac. Et le cofrac délivre des accréditations à des laboratoires suite à des audits, il n'étalonne pas lui même les outils.

C'est pas le tout de sortir des références qui en jetent, il faut savoir un minimum de quoi on parle.

Par contre, un certificat délivré par le fabricant ne remplace pas un rapport délivré par un laboratoire indépendant et accrédité (le LNE par exemple - je ne preche pas pour ma paroisse, je n'y travaille pas  :;): ). Mais c'est pas le même prix non plus.

Sinon, excellent article, révélateur, à diffuser...

----------


## Mysterius

Perso je serais curieux de savoir si les alimentations de ces marques sont aussi mauvaises lorsqu'elles montent en puissance.

Par exemple, j'ai en ma possession une alimentation Advance, code EA4G-650 qui chauffe assez je trouve mais ne semble pas trop avoir de mal malgré ma config qui consomme quand même beaucoup.

A vrai dire, j'aimerais beaucoup un test d'alimentations plus puissantes.
Faire les prochains tests sur des gammes différentes et pas uniquement sur une alim précise m'intéresserait  ::): .

----------


## Valryon

Regardez ce que donne une petite recherche google :
http://www.google.fr/search?q=alimen...ient=firefox-a

----------


## grotougne

Argh! Je viens d'aller vérifier dans un de mes PC il y a une HEDEN A870 (v2.2) 500W(?) :Help:

Je vais dresse mes chats à l'utilisation de l'extincteur...

__

----------


## Doc TB

> Appareils de mesure :
> Calibré, ne veut pas dire étalonné, en effet pour des essais normatifs, les appareils de mesure doivent être étalonné et calibré par la COFRAC.
> Pas seulement l'oscilloscope mais aussi les appareils qui se branche dessus doivent être étalonnés/calibrés, je pense notamment à la sonde courant et la sonde différentielle que vous avez dû utiliser.


Calibré, c'est une francisation de l'anglais To Calibrate, traduction d'étalonner, en bon français. C'est vraiment jouer sur les mots. Concernant l'obligation de calibrer par la COFRAC ... etc., il me semble bien avoir mentionné ce point en détail dans l'article. Nous ne vendons pas une prestation de calibration à une entreprise. Nous ne délivrons pas de certificats officiels, nous sommes testeurs. Est-ce que j'ai aussi besoin de faire calibrer mes yeux par la COFRAC quand je constate qu'il n'y a pas de composants de filtrages sur le PCB ?




> EMI => en français, c'est CEM.
> Il existe deux types de perturbations CEM : conduit et rayonné. Les perturbations conduites sont généralement réduites par un filtre tel que vous l'avez montré sur votre photo, de base, il est constitué : d'une self de mode commun et de deux condensateurs pour le différentiel. Le rayonné se traite autrement par un routage spécifique, des connections à terre, ... éviter certains couplages, réduire la vitesse de commutations des transistors, ... mais en aucun est lié à un filtre ...


Oui, les perturbations conduites sont réduites par une self et deux condos, comme ceux qu'on voit très bien sur l'Heden PSX-A830 et qui sont totalement absent de l'Heden PSXA330U et les perturbations rayonnées n'ont rien à voir avec ces filtres, puisque justement, elles sont rayonnées et ne transitent pas par les pistes/câbles. Et ?




> Attention à ne pas confondre CEM et la distorsion harmonique. Les perturbations CEM, c'est la HF qui pourrit le réseau et les appareils connectés sur ce réseau. La distorsion harmonique, c'est surtout que ça crée un déséquilibre du réseau et il y a une augmentation des pertes en ligne.


Des harmoniques peuvent être présentes en BF ou en HF et la CEM peut aussi être influencées par du BF, bien que ce soit souvent du HF, je te l'accorde. Les harmoniques BF générées par une absence de PFC, de l'ordre de quelques centaines de Hz, peuvent très bien parasiter d'autres appareils.




> Pour obtenir un THDI (taux de distorsion harmonique du courant) faible, soit on met une grosse self en entrée ou alors un PFC (généralement grossièrement utilisé que pour le circuit actif).


Mmm, tu confonds la. PFC, c'est Power Factor Correction. Il peut être soit actif par une contrôle du découpage en lui-même, soit passif ou tu met effectivement une grosse self qui sert à lisser le courant. Dans tous les cas, c'est un PFC et la forme de l'onde affichée à l'oscillo ne laisse aucun doute sur la présence ou non d'un tel mécanisme.




> Condensateurs : une vrai mesure de condensateur ne se fait pas avec un multimètre !!! mais avec un impédancemètre !! Donc votre mesure ne vaut pas grand chose et donne uniquement une idée et un ordre de grandeur. En effet, les gros condensateurs sont tous à +10/-20% ! Et extêment rare vers le +10%, donc si vous avez trouvé 340µF avec votre multimètre, ça peut vous mettre la puce à l'oreille.


Oui, donc Fluke, marque unanimement reconnue, vends des multimètres qui ne fonctionnent pas et qui ne sont pas capables de mesures une capa. On tombe franchement dans la mauvaise foi là. Etrangement, avec mon Fluke-qui-ne-mesure-pas-les-condensateurs-même-si-il-est-étalonne-par-la-COFRAC-lui j'arrive sans problème a mesurer n'importe quel condensateurs japonais de qualité en obtenant leurs valeurs nominales a quelques % prés. S'il est vrai que les condensateurs sont spécifiés à +/- 20% de tolérance, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi j'obtiens systématiquement entre 330 et 340 µF sur TOUS les condensateurs marqués 470 µF de nos 10 alims de tests. Ça fait qd même 20 condensateurs en tout. Un peu limite comme "tolérance". 

Sinon, pour info, un impédancemetre, c'est trés joli, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute. Si tu parle de l'impédance d'un condensateur (Z), tel que Z = 1/Cw, c'est très bien de mesurer l'impédance. On pourrait aussi mesurer la résistance, ça sert aussi, parfois. Reste que la, j'ai mesuré la CAPACITE. Peut etre veut-tu parler de la réponse en fréquence d'un condensateur ? Pour ça j'ai un pont RLC avec fréquence variable, qui donne grosso merdo les même résultats. 





> Certes, ce sont des bipolaires donc meilleurs pour la CEM rayonné que les MOSFETs qui sont plus rapide en commutation. Attention, le calibre du courant ne veut rien dire !!! C'est pas du courant continu qui circule dedans. Le juge de paix est la température de jonction (de la puce).


Non, c'est bien pour ça que le datasheet spécifie le courant en mode continu et pulsé et que mes remarques ne prennent en compte QUE le courant pulsé. Pour la température de jonction, en gros la température de l'élément actif en silicium du composant, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il vient faire dans cette galère. Ben oui, la température du composant est directement proportionnel au courant qui circule à l'intérieur. 




> Le transformateur :
> La taille ne veut rien dire par rapport à la puissance, regarder plutôt la section des fils qui donnera plutôt une idée. On peut avoir plusieurs sources sur un transfo, le bobinage, la ferrite sont différent donc la taille aussi.


La taille ne veut rien dire ? Tu me montrera comment faire passer 1000 Watts dans ce un ERL-28 alors, j'ai hâte de savoir. Aucun constructeur de transformateur ne propose d'ERL-28 spécifié à, grand maximum, 250 Watts, quelque soit la section des fils, le bobinage, la ferrite ou l'age de la sœur du capitaine. C'est peut être un indice ?




> Le convertisseur en question ici est peut-être un flyback ou un push-pull. Et la méthode utilisée pour réguler la tension de sortie est de la cross régulation. Donc les diodes de sorties ne sont pas des diodes de régulation (une diode ça ne régule rien, ça laisse juste passer un courant dans un sens). Ensuite le calibre en courant de ces mêmes diodes ne signifie rien puisque c'est essentiellement par les capas que les forts courants sont délivrés. Par contre les diodes voient l'énergie => fortes dissipations, encore une fois, c'est la température de la puce qui fait foi.


Tu enfonce les portes ouvertes la. Pour charger les capas qui délivre le courant, il vient d'ou le jus selon toi ? A part du transfo par l'intermédiaire des Schottky ? Surtout qd le condos est a pleine charge et ne suffit plus à délivrer le jus, ce qui fait du ripple et de GROS transient. 

Chaque constructeur donne une table entre la puissance et la température, bien évidemment. La j'ai été super sympa dans l'article, puisque j'ai pris les températures à 25°C. C'est sur qu'avec une température de jonction de 110°C, surement plus proche de la pratique que 25°C, le courant max est encore plus faible.




> Les selfs, elles ont une tête normale, y a rien de choquant.


Faudrait que tu vois le nombre de spire ainsi que l'inductance pour en juger correctement, mais bon, comme je n'ai pas eu le courage de les compter non plus...




> L'emplacement de la sonde de température n'est pas choquante, ce qui compte c'est la température du radiateur et après tout dépend de leur modèle thermique.


Oui, et bien sur, tu oublies de dire tout le reste. Ca ne me choque pas non plus l'emplacement de la sonde de température. Je dis juste qu'elle ne mesure pas la température du radiateur des transistors de découpage (pas important ce  radiateur la ?) 




> Il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de faire un calcul du rendement puisque toute alimentation à découpage, même la pire, a au moins 70% de rendement. Et après tout dépend de la mesure ...


Bizarre comme tu cherche à rentrer dans des détails ultra-techniques parfois et que tu fais de très gros raccourci quand ça t'arrange. Non, une alimentation n'a pas forcément un rendement minimum de 70%. Ça dépend surtout de la charge. Essaye de me trouver une alim qui a une efficacité de 70% avec 100 mA sur +5VSB, on va rire. Ensuite, si tu ne vois pas l'utilité d'un rendement de 85% au lieu  de 70% sur une alim de 500 Watts, tu dois surement etre agent EDF et ne pas payer l'électricité.




> L'ondulation sur les tensions de sortie est normale lorsqu'on la charge et après le niveau acceptable dépend des specifications des composants en aval mais il me semble correcte. Par contre, étant donné que c'est de la crossrégulation et qu'il n'y a pas de régulation linéaire, vous auriez dû remarqué que les niveaux des tensions de sorties sont réduites de manières non négligeable.


Ce qui te semble correct ou pas n'a pas franchement d'intérêt, pas plus que ce qui me semble correct ou pas à moi (Ok, tu peux me remettre l'aspect de la self dans la tronche), le niveau acceptable est défini par la norme ATX et c'est sur elle que je me base pour dire si c'est acceptable ou non. Sinon, pour les tests de cross-load, ça a été fait, mais je n'ai pas jugé l'information assez pertinente pour encore surcharger un dossier qui l'était déjà assez. Oui, c'est de la cross-régulation avec tout ce que ça implique sur les variations de tensions sur une ligne peu chargée qd on en charge une autre fortement. Mais on ne va pas refaire un cours sur les alims. 

Ceci dit, a part enfoncer des portes ouvertes et me rappeler qu'en effet, je ne suis pas habilité à certifier des PC pour le fonctionnement dans des centrales nucléaires à haut risque, on tourne un peu en rond.

----------


## Max_well

*Finish Him !*  :^_^:

----------


## Djum

Ca devient intéressant là, je campe sur le topic  :;): .
Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre les démarches officielles, pour le moment, ce n'est qu'un combat d'experts et si je compte les points, je dirais :
Doc 2, Unpassant : 0.

----------


## Oxygen3

> Et le coup de la capa qui se change en self, euh...nawak ? L'un et l'autre sont de constructions totalement différentes.


Nonon, ca c'est juste  ::): 
Mais par contre rien n'empeche un multimetre de prendre ces aspects en compte   ::zzz::

----------


## megaloopz

> Envoyé par *Unpassant*  
> _Condensateurs : une vrai mesure de condensateur ne se fait pas avec un multimètre !!! mais avec un impédancemètre !! Donc votre mesure ne vaut pas grand chose et donne uniquement une idée et un ordre de grandeur. En effet, les gros condensateurs sont tous à +10/-20% ! Et extêment rare vers le +10%, donc si vous avez trouvé 340µF avec votre multimètre, ça peut vous mettre la puce à l'oreille.
> _
> 
> Oui, donc Fluke, marque unanimement reconnue, vends des multimètres qui ne fonctionnent pas et qui ne sont pas capables de mesures une capa. On tombe franchement dans la mauvaise foi là. Etrangement, avec mon Fluke-qui-ne-mesure-pas-les-condensateurs-même-si-il-est-étalonne-par-la-COFRAC-lui j'arrive sans problème a mesurer n'importe quel condensateurs japonais de qualité en obtenant leurs valeurs nominales a quelques % prés. S'il est vrai que les condensateurs sont spécifiés à +/- 20% de tolérance, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi j'obtiens systématiquement entre 330 et 340 µF sur TOUS les condensateurs marqués 470 µF de nos 10 alims de tests. Ça fait qd même 20 condensateurs en tout. Un peu limite comme "tolérance".


Je valide un Capacimètre et par extension certains multimètres "mesurent" bien la capacité d'un condensateur, grandeur qui joue sur le temps de charge/décharge de celui ci, l'impédence c'est tout autre chose qui n'est pas dans le débat...( Z=1/*j*Cw Dr TB au passage  :;):  ) 

Et pour info le multimètre utilisé en capacimètre donne une valeur a un pourcentage pres appellé erreur relative en Physique, en général un bon appareil donne une valeur entachée de 5 % d'erreur, soir ici C = 340 +/- 20 µF soit une capa comprise entre 320 et 360 µF le constructeur annonce sur ses condos une capa de 470 a 20 % soit 470 +/- 97 µF soit une valeur comprise entre 380 et 560 µFLe Capacimètre donne la bonne valeur, il ne triche pas, le constructeur si....

 Et pour rien te cacher, même les Condos que j'ai dans mes salles de TP a la fac affichent des valeurs de capa annoncées a 1% pres par le constructeur...et on a une correspondance au capacimètre alors...

 Faut arreter de se retrancher derriere l'argument : ton appareil il est pas calibré...Un appareil de mesure de bonne qualité il mesure, avec une erreur, donnée, et la manifestement les condo de l'alim, c'est des 330 maquillés en 470...point barre...




> Citation:
>                                                      Envoyé par *Unpassant*  
> _Le transformateur :
> La taille ne veut rien dire par rapport à la puissance, regarder plutôt la section des fils qui donnera plutôt une idée. On peut avoir plusieurs sources sur un transfo, le bobinage, la ferrite sont différent donc la taille aussi._
>    
> La taille ne veut rien dire ? Tu me montrera comment faire passer 1000 Watts dans ce un ERL-28 alors, j'ai hâte de savoir. Aucun constructeur de transformateur ne propose d'ERL-28 spécifié à, grand maximum, 250 Watts, quelque soit la section des fils, le bobinage, la ferrite ou l'age de la sœur du capitaine. C'est peut être un indice ?


Encore une fois j'ai bien peur que Dr TB ne soit encore dans le vrai, le rapport de transformation, donc la tension en sortie du transfo dépends du nombre de spires, donc de l'enroulement et par extension de la taille de ce dernier...

Idem pour une self et son inductance...

----------


## Joe 2 Doigts

...

----------


## captain_torche

Il est déjà venu, t'as pas vu ? TB vient d'y répondre  ::ninja::

----------


## Athmos

> (...)
> Et pour info le multimètre utilisé en capacimètre donne une valeur a un pourcentage pres appellé erreur relative en Physique, en général un bon appareil donne une valeur entachée de 5 % d'erreur, soir ici C = 340 +/- 20 µF soit une capa comprise entre 320 et 360 µF le constructeur annonce sur ses condos une capa de 470 a 20 % soit 470 +/- 97 µF soit une valeur comprise entre 380 et 560 µFLe Capacimètre donne la bonne valeur, il ne triche pas, le constructeur si....Et pour rien te cacher, même les Condos que j'ai dans mes salles de TP a la fac affichent des valeurs de capa annoncées a 1% pres par le constructeur...et on a une correspondance au capacimètre alors...
> (...)


Surtout, en prime, si c'etait juste de l'imprecision au niveau des condos, non seulement l'erreur devrait etre moindre (on a presque 30% là), mais elle aurait une autre repartition. Il y aurait des condos de capacités variées de 340 à 500 µF. Là ils sont tous étagés entre 330 et 340, c'est ce qui fait penser à un habillage, avec des condos de capacité assez precise (10µF de variation, ce qui correspond a une erreur aux environs de 3%).

----------


## DayWalker

Excellent !
TB continue ! Tes arguments se tiennent bien. Et pourtant, l'électronique, c'est un domaine super vaste, et je suis très très loin de me prétendre spécialiste. Mais j'ai une petite expérience, entre autre, et un bagage.

Parmis les défauts relevés, on pourrait même encore ajouter les pistes étamées (pour supporter plus de courant) : par endroit, plus d'étain ! 
Rien qu'en voyant les soudures, on constate que localement on peut avoir des échauffements (la résistance d'une piste est inversement proportionnelle à sa section...). Hors, si on renforce une piste, c'est parce que bcp de courant la parcourt, et qu'on souhaite en diminuer la résistance. Bref, qu'il y ait des imperfections, ca passe, mais qu'en quelques secondes on en repère un paquet... ca le fait moins.
Je me suis amusé à en entourer quelques unes... en rouge.



C'est dommage que pour cette photo, ce soit un PCB sur lequel on a dessoudé certains composants, car certains en profiteraient pour accuser le dessoudage manuel, alors qu'à l'évidence, il y a des défauts loin des pastilles des composants dessoudés.

D'ailleurs parmi les "tests" rigolos, on pourrait s'amuser à supprimer tous les composants d'une de ces pistes qui comporte un rétrécissement et mesurer la résistance autour du goulot (avec une sonde avant et l'autre après), et celle de la même piste entre deux points "convenablement" étamés, puis ensuite appliquer notre chère loi d'ohms avec le courant sensé passer par ladite piste (à faire donc sur celle de +12, +3.3 ou +5V, vu que les ampérages sont donnés dans les datasheet que TB a utilisé). On ne pourra pas calculer une température locale ni l'estimer, mais on pourra calculer la puissance perdu par une de ces curiosités locales.

A noter que les plus gênants sont celles autour de la zone "transfo", car elles partent sur les étages BT. Certains défauts sont un manque d'étain au centre de la piste, ou autour d'une pastille qui a PE moins d'importance, genre un point de mesure pour l'asservissement, et donc peu de courants. Ceux là par contre sont quasi indiscutablement sur les pistes parcourues par de forts courants.

----------


## Oxygen3

> Faut arreter de se retrancher derriere l'argument : ton appareil il est pas calibré...Un appareil de mesure de bonne qualité il mesure, avec une erreur, donnée, et la manifestement les condo de l'alim, c'est des 330 maquillés en 470...point barre...



Je pense que c'est beaucoup plus pervers:
Les condos doivent etre des 470µF qui ont raté leur validation qualité  ::(: 

Un bon überQuality China Capacitors quoi  ::):

----------


## Athmos

> Je pense que c'est beaucoup plus pervers:
> Les condos doivent etre des 470µF qui ont raté leur validation qualité 
> 
> Un bon überQuality China Capacitors quoi


Même pas. Leurs capa réelles seraient réparties autrement. Non, c'est bel et bien des condos de 340. Je veut dire, il y a une variation de 3% entre toutes leurs valeurs... une erreur systemique de 30%, c'est pas une erreur. C'est un mensonge.

----------


## Doc TB

> Excellent !
> TB continue ! Tes arguments se tiennent bien. Et pourtant, l'électronique, c'est un domaine super vaste, et je suis très très loin de me prétendre spécialiste. Mais j'ai une petite expérience, entre autre, et un bagage.
> 
> Parmis les défauts relevés, on pourrait même encore ajouter les pistes étamées (pour supporter plus de courant) : par endroit, plus d'étain ! 
> Rien qu'en voyant les soudures, on constate que localement on peut avoir des échauffements (la résistance d'une piste est inversement proportionnelle à sa section...). Hors, si on renforce une piste, c'est parce que bcp de courant la parcourt, et qu'on souhaite en diminuer la résistance. Bref, qu'il y ait des imperfections, ca passe, mais qu'en quelques secondes on en repère un paquet... ca le fait moins.
> Je me suis amusé à en entourer quelques unes... en rouge.
> 
> http://day.walker.club.fr/images/heden-17b.jpg
> 
> ...


Très joli le coup des pistes. Je n'y avais même pas pensé, mais c'est totalement justifié. Avec un miliohmetre, on pourrait mesurer ça. Le Keithley doit surement en être capable. 

Allez, pour ce coup d'éclat, tu as gagné la première alim HS dédicacée.

 :;):

----------


## Oxygen3

> Même pas. Leurs capa réelles seraient réparties autrement. Non, c'est bel et bien des condos de 340. Je veut dire, il y a une variation de 3% entre toutes leurs valeurs... une erreur systemique de 30%, c'est pas une erreur. C'est un mensonge.


Mais c'est exactement ce que je pense !
Ca doit etre des condos du bas du lot qui arrivait pas à passer les +/- 20% qui au lieu d'etre jetés ont été recyclés à 5% du prix normal  :;):

----------


## DayWalker

merci  :;):

----------


## megaloopz

> Même pas. Leurs capa réelles seraient réparties autrement. Non, c'est bel et bien des condos de 340. Je veut dire, il y a une variation de 3% entre toutes leurs valeurs... une erreur systemique de 30%, c'est pas une erreur. C'est un mensonge.


Précisément.  :;): 

Si c'était des capas qui ont manqué les tests 20 % on se retrouverait pas qu'avec des valeurs de 340, la plage de valeur serait plus large sur un test de 10 alims et 20 condos c'est pire que du rafistolage, c'est du délibéré...

----------


## captain_torche

> Mais c'est exactement ce que je pense !
> Ca doit etre des condos du bas du lot qui arrivait pas à passer les +/- 20% qui au lieu d'etre jetés ont été recyclés à 5% du prix normal


Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça.
Si c'étaient effectivement des 470 défectueux, on mesurerait des écarts assez importants entre les différents condos.
Là, on a des valeurs assez stables, ce qui implique que ce sont des condos de moins grande capacité (mais de qualité correcte) qui auraient été maquillés.

----------


## DayWalker

+1
Je pense pareil et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui montre que Doc TB (à raison) sur les capas.

----------


## eyce

> +1
> Je pense pareil et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui montre que Doc TB (à raison) sur les capas.


C'est le fait que tu penses pareil qui montre que Doc TB a raison ?  :B): 
(ce commentaire est fait uniquement par jalousie pour l'alim certifiée explosed by CPC)

----------


## Erokh

en fait il a mélangé un i et un e dans sa phrase. Il voulait dire que Doc TB a eu raison de vérifier les capas

----------


## Unpassant

> Calibré, c'est une francisation de l'anglais To Calibrate, traduction d'étalonner, en bon français. C'est vraiment jouer sur les mots. Concernant l'obligation de calibrer par la COFRAC ... etc., il me semble bien avoir mentionné ce point en détail dans l'article. Nous ne vendons pas une prestation de calibration à une entreprise. Nous ne délivrons pas de certificats officiels, nous sommes testeurs. Est-ce que j'ai aussi besoin de faire calibrer mes yeux par la COFRAC quand je constate qu'il n'y a pas de composants de filtrages sur le PCB ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, les perturbations conduites sont réduites par une self et deux condos, comme ceux qu'on voit très bien sur l'Heden PSX-A830 et qui sont totalement absent de l'Heden PSXA330U et les perturbations rayonnées n'ont rien à voir avec ces filtres, puisque justement, elles sont rayonnées et ne transitent pas par les pistes/câbles. Et ?
> 
> 
> 
> Des harmoniques peuvent être présentes en BF ou en HF et la CEM peut aussi être influencées par du BF, bien que ce soit souvent du HF, je te l'accorde. Les harmoniques BF générées par une absence de PFC, de l'ordre de quelques centaines de Hz, peuvent très bien parasiter d'autres appareils.
> ...



Bon bah, écoute, je voulais juste être sympa pour t'aider à mieux rédiger ton article pour que tu ne te fasses pas passer pour un touriste mais bon tu fais ce que tu veux. 
Je n'ai jamais dit que tu étais dans le faux de dire que les alims nonames étaient mal dimensionnées, preuve de tes tests qui ont fait sauter les alims. Par contre tes justifications du mauvais dimensionnement avec une analyse des composants est plus que sommaire voire inculte.

Alors reprenons :

Non, les harmoniques de rang 2, 3, ... ne font pas parties des perturbations CEM mais perturbent les autres appareils par un déséquilibre du réseau. Vois-tu la différence ? Je te renvois à tes cours d'électrotechnique pour savoir ce que ça fait un réseau déséquilibré.

Concernant le PFC, je ne confonds pas, comme je l'ai écrit, ce terme est abusivement utilisé la plus part du temps seulement pour un PFC actif. Alors qu'un PFC passif à base de self de ligne est généralement appelée filtre anti-harmonique ...

Alors pour la mesure d'une capacité ... Un condensateur chimique (électrolytique) n'est pas comme des capacités céramiques ou plastique. En effet, le comportement d'un condensateur chimique est limité en fréquence puisque en haute fréquence son comportement est celui d'une self. Alors la valeur généralement donnée par les fabricants de capas chimiques sont généralement pour des basses fréquences de quelques hertz seulement. Donc ton fameux fluke te donne une capacité mais à quelle fréquence ? Le seul appareil qui permet de mesurer correctement la valeur d'une capacité chimique est bien un impédancemètre. Pour ta propre culture, un impédancemètre te donne l'impédance de ton composant en fonction de la fréquence et ensuite, en choisissant ton modèle (R//C, RC, RLC, ... ) il extrait les paramètres du modèle. Un multimètre c'est bien seulement pour mesurer la capacité d'un condensateur plastique ou céramique. Je te mets au défi de me trouver une grosse capa chimiques haute tension 200V mini avec ton fluke dont la valeur sera au dessus de la valeur nominale indiquée (à savoir Cnom*1,1), tu peux essayer Epcos, Nichicon, Rubycon, ... même les meilleures et dernière génération, ça m'étonnerait que tu en trouves une au dessus, au mieux, ça sera la valeur nominale.

Les semiconducteurs, tu te trompes, n'importe quel électronicien de puissance te dira qu'on ne dimensionne pas un composant de puissance en fonction de son calibre en courant donnée dans la datasheet mais par rapport à son echauffement dans le fonctionnement donné. Et surtout le courant n'est pas du tout proportionnel à la température. Alors petit exemple, dans la datasheet, il y a plusieurs courants indiqués, courant nominale à 25°C, courant de court-cicuit, courant répétitif. Exple du KSH13007 utilisé dans l'alim présentée : courant DC nominal = 8A, Courant pulse = 16 A. Mais pourquoi diable si ce transistor permet de drainer des courants de 16A, on le limite à 8A ? => A cause de la thermique de l'échauffement du composant. Ce courant donné par le fabricant signifie qu'il garantit un courant CONTINU de 8A sans que la température de jonction n'excède les 150°C ... 
Mais dans notre cas ici, on a une alimentation à découpage, ce qui signifie que ces fameux transistors ne fonctionne pas en continu mais en découpage, donc le courant qui les traverse n'est PAS continu. Etant donné que pour une alimentation à découpage, généralement le plus gros et le plus chère, c'est tjs les composants passifs notamment les selfs/transfos. Alors pour réduire ces composants passifs, on travaille à haute fréquence. Mais sachant que les transistors dissipent plus en commutation qu'en régime continu en haute fréquence alors généralement on n'utilise jamais un transistor de 8A continu pour un courant EFFICACE de 8A puisque les commutations induisent des pertes plus élevés. Après tout dépend du radiateur et la ventilation, par simulation avec l'estimation des pertes (commutations+conductions), plus la donnée de la Rth (résistance thermique) on peut estimer la température de jonction qui est la vrai limite d'un composant semiconducteur !

Les transformateurs. Oui, la taille n'a rien à voir, tout dépend des différentes tensions en jeu (primaire et secondaire), la fréquence de découpage. Sachant que la première chose c'est le rapport de tension entre le secondaire et le primaire pour déterminer le rapport entre le nombre de spires. Ensuite la fréquence et le courant nous donne l'info sur l'inductance du primaire à atteindre (nombre de spires et la perméabilité de la ferrite). Lorsqu'on donne une spécification aux fabricants de transformateurs avec la souplesse de la taille. De l'un à l'autre, la taille peut changer mais pas les caractérisques électriques ! 

Pour les diodes du secondaire, les fameuses Schottky, contrairement à toi qui avait affirmé que c'était des diodes de régulation, je pense être beaucoup moins ridicule. 
Alors on revient sur notre alimentation à découpage et je rappelle que découpage veut dire qu'on ne fonctionne pas en continu et donc la diode ne conduit pas en permanence ... Sinon, alors pour ces fameuses diodes, si le microcontroleur qui pédale à quelque gigahertz avec des appels de courants aussi rapide presque, et l'alim à quelque kHz, comment fait l'alim pour délivrer aussi vite du courant par la diode ? Bah non, c'est par les grosses capas qui sont là juste derrière la diode. La diode voit l'énergie, c'est ce que j'ai écrit. Et tout comme le transistor, on regarde les pertes en conduction (lorsqu'elle est passante) et les pertes en commutation (oui, oui, lorsqu'elle se bloque) et on fait le bilan des pertes et de la température de jonction. De même, il est toujours indiqué plusieurs courants mais le calibre c'est uniquement en CONITNU et on utilise quoi ici comme type d'alim ? Puis alors que sais-tu de la fréquence de découpage ? quelles sont les specifications concernant le radiateur, la ventilation, les courants ? Donc, non tu ne peux faire aucune conclusion dessus.

Bref, s'il te plaît, fait appel à un expert des alimentations à découpage, en électronique de puissance. Tu verras que ton raisonnement est complètement faux. Mais cela n'enlève rien au fait que ces alims sont mauvaises.

Voilà. Donc s'il te plaît, avant d'affirmer certaines choses sur ce dont on ignore, vaut mieux ne pas trop s'avancer.

Tiens, quelques questions pour voir si tu as bien compris ce que tu as analysé.
Alors tu as vu qu'il y avait des grosses capas de 200V, mais dis donc pourquoi seulement 200V ? Sachant que le secteur c'est 230V, une fois redressé et filtreé par ces mêmes capas,  ça fait dans les 320V continu, non ? Mais comme cela se fait -il ?
Oh, elles sont en parallèles mais avec des capas chimiques, les courants de fuites sont élevés alors qu'en est-il de l'équilibrage des tensions ?

Maintenant, si tu regardes la datasheet du transistor KSH13007, notamment la figure 6 qui donne la safe area, à 320 V, il ne reste plus beaucoup de courant possible (pour rappel, lorsqu'un bipolaire commute, il est assez lent notamment le dV/dt) alors comment ça se fait ?

Juste un petit conseil, envoie ton alim à un expert qui lui te fera une véritable étude sur les composants pour savoir si ils sont bien dimensionnés. Car ce n'est pas avec des constatations d'amateur de quelques secondes qui permettent d'en tirer une conclusion. Contrairement au test en charge qui fait péter l'alim, cela c'est un constat réel. 

Bon, désolé, pour le ton dans ce message mais au début je voulais juste aider et je me fais ... en retour par un connaisseur, ça fait tjs ...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bon bah, écoute, je voulais juste être sympa pour t'aider à mieux rédiger ton article pour que tu ne te fasses pas passer pour un touriste mais bon tu fais ce que tu veux. 
> Je n'ai jamais dit que tu étais dans le faux de dire que les alims nonames étaient mal dimensionnées, preuve de tes tests qui ont fait sauter les alims. Par contre tes justifications du mauvais dimensionnement avec une analyse des composants est plus que sommaire voire inculte.
> 
> ... 
> 
> Bon, désolé, pour le ton dans ce message mais au début je voulais juste aider et je me fais ... en retour par un connaisseur, ça fait tjs ...


Alors moi j'y connais rien du tout et je ne comprends pas un mot de votre conversation mais comme vous paraissez avoir de sacrés compétences l'un et l'autre, pourquoi ne pas prendre contact par MP pour essayer d'améliorer les tests à l'avenir ?

Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien... ::rolleyes::

----------


## el-belgounetos

> Bon bah, écoute, je voulais juste être sympa pour t'aider à mieux rédiger ton article pour que tu ne te fasses pas passer pour un touriste mais bon tu fais ce que tu veux. 
> Je n'ai jamais dit que tu étais dans le faux de dire que les alims nonames étaient mal dimensionnées, preuve de tes tests qui ont fait sauter les alims. Par contre tes justifications du mauvais dimensionnement avec une analyse des composants est plus que sommaire voire inculte.


Analyse inculte faut quand même pas pousser, on voit quand même que le doc est pas totalement inculte dans le domaine. Même si l'analyse est "sommaire", comme tu dis, je pense que les ordres de grandeurs sont respectés. Comment expliquer que les autres tests soient cohérents avec ce qui est annoncé par le constructeur? C'est quand même pas une vue de l'esprit. 

Pousser le vice à absolument tout analyser au microscope est pas forcément utile pour le consommateur et surtout consomme énormément de temps pour le testeur qui aurait pu tester d'autres alims pendant ce temps. Je pense pas que le consommateur, même avancé, va pas râler sur un test de composants qui donnera un % qui sera pas trop loin de la vérité. C'est mon cas perso.

Par contre s'il y a des informations érronnées autre que les mesures, il faut corriger, ça c'est sûr. Mais c'est pas mon malheureux niveau en élec qui va pouvoir vous départager.

Voilà je voulais juste essayer de faire avancer un peu le schmilblik en remettant les résultats dans leur contexte.

Bonne soirée à tout les acharnés de ce topic.

----------


## Djum

J'ai bien fait de repasser ici avant de me coucher  :;): . Bon doc, bonne nuit, tu as du travail demain pour répondre aux MP de unpassant. Il faudrait presque l'inviter dans vos locaux (sous garde rapprochée, on ne sait jamais  ::P: ) pour discuter de ça et vous nous ferez un compte-rendu.
Les échanges de ce style ne menant de toute manière à rien au final.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> (Z=1/*j*Cw Dr TB au passage  )


Pas forcément, le j (nombre imaginaire des physiciens dont le carré vaut moins un, et qui vaut le i des mathématiciens) est utilisé uniquement dans les calculs complexes intermédiaires, comme le p=jw des ingénieurs.
 ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::

----------


## Doc TB

> Je n'ai jamais dit que tu étais dans le faux de dire que les alims nonames étaient mal dimensionnées, preuve de tes tests qui ont fait sauter les alims. Par contre tes justifications du mauvais dimensionnement avec une analyse des composants est plus que sommaire voire inculte.
> 
> [Blablabla]
> 
> Car ce n'est pas avec des constatations d'amateur de quelques secondes qui permettent d'en tirer une conclusion. Contrairement au test en charge qui fait péter l'alim, cela c'est un constat réel. 
> 
> Bon, désolé, pour le ton dans ce message mais au début je voulais juste aider et je me fais ... en retour par un connaisseur, ça fait tjs ...


Ecoute, je ne vais pas me prendre la tête avec toi 107 ans. Visiblement, tu as d'autres motivations que le seul altruisme et tu va bientôt me trouver des arguments en béton copier-coller de Wikipedia pour me dire que le fusible est parfaitement dimensionné, même s'il est écrit l'inverse sur le PCBet que l'absence de PFC ne prouve rien. Comme ca ne saoule un peu de tout reprendre point par point, on va faire bref :

- Les courants harmoniques n'ont rien à voir avec les CEM ? C'est bien d'énoncer des anneries comme ça, mais c'est ainsi qu'on passe pour un touriste comme tu dis. Je t'invite donc à lire la norme CEI 61000 à laquelle je me réfère souvent et plus particulièrement la section 3-4. Pour rappel, la norme CEI 61000 est celle qui traite des problèmes de CEM et son paragraphe 3-4 traite de "_Limitation des émissions de courants harmoniques d__ans les réseaux basse tension pour les matériels ayant un courant assigné supérieur à 16 A__"._ Mais non, ils ont du se  tromper eux-aussi, ça n'a rien à voir.

- Pour les mesures de capacité, j'allais faire un discours sur l'intérêt des tests en fréquence dans la capacité, mais tu m'offre toi même l'occasion de faire sans. 




> Je te mets au défi de me trouver une grosse capa chimiques haute tension 200V mini avec ton fluke dont la valeur sera au dessus de la valeur nominale indiquée (à savoir Cnom*1,1), tu peux essayer Epcos, Nichicon, Rubycon, ... même les meilleures et dernière génération, ça m'étonnerait que tu en trouves une au dessus, au mieux, ça sera la valeur nominale.


Ca tombe bien, j'ai justement eu le cas tout a l'heure sur l'alim en test pour vendredi :



CQFD. 450V, c'est assez ? Peut-être veux-tu que je te trouve un 1000V ?

- Pour les semiconducteurs, en gros tu nous démontre que la vraie limite du composant, c'est quand il crame. Oui, ça c'est sur, je ne crois pas avoir dis l'inverse quelque part. J'ai dis qu'avant qu'il n'atteigne les 150°C de sa température de jonction pour ce fameux KSH13007, ses spécifications sont largement entamées, donc c'est ridicule de se baser la dessus autrement que pour calculer la taille du dissipateur. Dans un bon design, on essaye justement de mesurer le tout pour éviter d'arriver dans la zone de derating. 

- Pour le transformateur, oui, on se répète aussi sur ce point. Reste qu'en mettant un peu ta jolie théorie de côté, personne n'a encore trouvé le moyen de faire passer 500 Watts dans un ERL-28. Ça c'est très pratique et c'est ça la question.

- Pareil pour les diodes d'ailleurs, quoique la tu commences un peu à radoter. Oui, une diode, ce n'est passant que dans un sens, ça bloque et ça laisse passer selon l'alternance. Alors c'est très gentil de dire que les pertes thermiques, c'est important, blablabla, on sait. Reste que le reste de ta dissertation n'a aucun sens. Une diode, ça fonctionne rarement sur du courant continu puisque le but d'une diode, c'est justement de bloquer les alternances inverses du courant, qui en l'occurrence, est donc forcément alternatif. Après tu peux utiliser toutes les simagrées que tu veux, quand une diode schottky type S16C45 est spécifiée à 16A sur un courant alternatif carré de 20 KHz en POINTE (tiens, je croyais que les specs ne donnait qu'un courant continu?) , je ne vois pas comment elle peut transférer plus de 16A sans faire une pointe supérieure à 16A (et sans que la valeur RMS du courant ne soit de 16A, mais c'est un autre problème). Bravo si tu arrives à tirer plus de courant sur le condensateur alimenté par la diode que sur la diode elle-même. Mais dans ce cas, cours vite breveter ton invention géniale.

Bref, avant de jouer l'expert, on essaye de lire un peu mieux Wikipedia. Je te conseille la version US, pour se la raconter, c'est mieux, j'ai testé moi même avec la peinture, et bien je suis quasiment passé pour un spécialiste. Hélas, quand j'ai dis que mon grand-père avait bien connu Rembrandt, je suis passé pour un con. Heureusement, ça ne tue pas, sinon aucun de nous ne serait là pour se prendre la tête avec l'autre n'est ce pas ?

----------


## burning-angel

Doc TB 3
unpassant 0
on compte les points ?
je m attend a du 4-5 a 0 moi
je veux pas etre mechant avec unpassant mais eletronitien moi aussi je trouve ca drole tes infos, repliques et autre derives electronique que tu nous donnes...

en passant pour wiki :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perturb...agn%C3%A9tique
a vous de voir...




> Très joli le coup des pistes. Je n'y avais même pas pensé, mais c'est totalement justifié. Avec un miliohmetre, on pourrait mesurer ça. Le Keithley doit surement en être capable. 
> 
> Allez, pour ce coup d'éclat, tu as gagné la première alim HS dédicacée.


wow ! c est a moi l idee de l alim dedicace !
j en veux une !!! celle de la video  ::wub:: 
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease !

----------


## Oxygen3

> Oui, une diode, ce n'est passant que dans un sens, ça bloque et ça laisse passer selon l'alternance.


Euh, je m'insurge !
Quand tu fusilles une diode, il se peut qu'elle devienne passante dans son sens bloquant avec des caracs en réponse de fréquence, impédance et résistance assez funky  :^_^:

----------


## captain_torche



----------


## FarFy

> Si tu veux vraiment t'inquiéter, renseigne toi sur les amplis à lampe pour guitariste. C'est très amusant de voir que les étages sont prévus au plus juste pour profiter justement des problème que cela induit. Sauf que du coup, ça ne tient pas la route, du tout (un vieil ampli à lampe, qui tourne, c'est un technicien dessus tout le temps).  Sans compter les problèmes de feeback sur les cordes, de parasitage des autres amplis branché sur la même alimentation (avant un chanteur était quelqu'un prenant de réel risque avec sa santé grâce au guitariste héhé), les plombs qui saute quand il ne faudrait pas, les bruits parasites, les rendements franchement minable.
> 
> Mais putain le son. Bon dangereux pour soi et pour autrui. Mais est-ce grave?


Il paraît justement que les amplis à lampe (amplis modernes, pas amplis des années 60) ont des alimentations bien plus performantes que celles de nos chers PC. Déjà les lampes ne fonctionnent pas en 12V mais à des tensions bien plus élevées, donc ce n'est pas le même genre d'alimentation, et donc de problèmatique.

Puis mon ampli à lampes se porte très bien, sauf que c'est un vrai chauffage d'appoint (mais ça vient des lampes, pas de l'alim hein!). L' "imperfection" du signal est justement recherché dans les amplis à lampes. Mais cette imperfection vient des lampes et non de l'alimentation. C'est d'ailleurs cette "imperfection" qui manque aux amplis à transistors, ce qui leur donne moins de charme (sonorités plus froides, trop "saillantes").

Fin du HS.  :B):

----------


## Tadoutsider

conclusion et nouvelle approche marketing :

achetez une alim. Heden et le son sera meilleur sur votre PC

----------


## captain_torche

"Realistic fireworks and explosion noises ! Buy now and get a free firt aid kit !"

----------


## Doc TB

> wow ! c est a moi l idee de l alim dedicace !
> j en veux une !!! celle de la video 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease !


Ca fait longtemps qu'elle est réduite en petits morceaux insignifiants celle de la vidéo  :B):  Mais si tu veux un condo dédicacé avec un certificat d'authentification agrée par la COFRAC et le FBI, ca peut toujours se faire...

----------


## half

J'ai tout compris.

...

----------


## burning-angel

> Ca fait longtemps qu'elle est réduite en petits morceaux insignifiants celle de la vidéo  Mais si tu veux un condo dédicacé avec un certificat d'authentification agrée par la COFRAC et le FBI, ca peut toujours se faire...


sweeeeeet !
je prend !!!  ::wub:: 
mais uniquement si la certif FBI vient de l agent meule d'or... non ? pas possible ? bon, je prend quand meme !

----------


## Midnightknight

Meule d'or s'occupe du paranormal pas de l'anormal il me semble non? ^^

----------


## darksabre

1) J'y connais pas grand chose en électronique mais ça osef
2) J'ai acheté sur rue du commerce un boitier pas cher pour une config pas chère avec une alim de de 400W. Le tout de la marque rue du commerce.
3) L'alim est une des méchantes bombes Heden prêtes à me péter au blair.
4) Comme le SAV est sympa, je leur ai envoyé un petit mail avec le lien du test de l'alim en question.
5) J'attend leur réaction mais en attendant abstenez-vous d'acheter ces modèles.

NB: La référence de celle-ci est une PSX-A830 v2.2 et pas une PSXA330U.

----------


## captain_torche

> Meule d'or s'occupe du paranormal pas de l'anormal il me semble non? ^^


Elle sera dédicacée par Meule Meester, ça devrait suffire à son bonheur  :;):

----------


## Pipeman

> 1) J'y connais pas grand chose en électronique mais ça osef
> 2) J'ai acheté sur rue du commerce un boitier pas cher pour une config pas chère avec une alim de de 400W. Le tout de la marque rue du commerce.
> 3) L'alim est une des méchantes bombes Heden prêtes à me péter au blair.
> 4) Comme le SAV est sympa, je leur ai envoyé un petit mail avec le lien du test de l'alim en question.
> 5) J'attend leur réaction mais en attendant abstenez-vous d'acheter ces modèles.
> 
> NB: La référence de celle-ci est une PSX-A830 v2.2 et pas une PSXA330U.



C'est bon ca, si tout le monde se met à acheter du boitier heden puis à le renvoyer au sav parce que leur alim n'est pas conforme aux normes européennes... Y'a pu qu'à faire ça pour Rdc, Pixmania, Materiel et quelques autres, et PCA France va voir revenir ses clients pas contents, et eux pas content, et nous rire et  ::o: aha  ::o: aha  ::o: aha

----------


## Midnightknight

Faut en parler aux entreprises qui achetent des fois une 20aine de ces tours pour restaurer leur parc pas cher :D
Je suis sur que la securité de leurs installations passeront avant les quelques € economisés.

----------


## etn

> Non, les harmoniques de rang 2, 3, ... ne font pas parties des perturbations CEM mais perturbent les autres appareils par un déséquilibre du réseau.


Ca existe un harmonique de rang 2  ::huh:: 

Normalement le 1 c'est le signal puis le 3 / 5 / 7 / 9 / ... sont les interférences nan ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Tadoutsider

> Ca existe un harmonique de rang 2 
> 
> Normalement le 1 c'est le signal puis le 3 / 5 / 7 / 9 / ... sont les interférences nan ?


harmonique paire et impaire si ca existe...en audio l'hamronique paire est preferable, apres ce que cela veut dire réellement je m'y connais pas assez...

_ C'est bon ca, si tout le monde se met à acheter du boitier heden puis à le renvoyer au sav parce que leur alim n'est pas conforme aux normes européennes... Y'a pu qu'à faire ça pour Rdc, Pixmania, Materiel et quelques autres, et PCA France va voir revenir ses clients pas contents, et eux pas content, et nous rire et aha aha aha 	   	Hier 18h07

_moi personnellement ca me fait marrer moyen...autant tu peux trouver du matériel bas de gamme à la fialbilité douteuse, mais c'est implicitement sous entendu au vu de prix, et de l'autre coté un materiel effectivement bas de gamme mais hors a loi et surtout DANGEREUSE et là on sort de la categorie.

en tant que pro. je suis aussi responsable de ce que je vends mais de l'autre coté lorsque j'achète chez un grossiste je me fie aux spécifications du constructeur qui par définition doit être conforme aux normes européennes.
Maintenant si un de mes client voit sa maison cramer par la faute de l'ordinateur que je lui ai vendu , comment je fais ???

je suis de bonne foie et pas un  arnaqueur, par contre le grossiste qui m'a vendu un materiel sois disant conforme et qui ne l'est pas, c'est autre chose !

en ce moment je suis à deux doigts de contacter le service juridique de mon assurance pour leur exposer le problème, et croyez moi que je suis un peu angoissé par le résultat du test, car il ne faut pas croire que l'on roule sur l'or au point de remplacer, à nos frais, les alim. hors normes..bien au contraire.

maintenant, j'ai un commercial de pca france sur msn (pour les commandes) qui n'a pas l'air d'etre autant angoissé que moi...

----------


## Cybernoid

> Ca existe un harmonique de rang 2 
> 
> Normalement le 1 c'est le signal puis le 3 / 5 / 7 / 9 / ... sont les interférences nan ?



Non, pour un signal périodique quelconque il y a des harmoniques à tous les multiples de la fréquence fondamentale. Par contre, dans le cas particulier d'un signal carré les harmoniques paires sont toutes nulles. Peut-être que c'est à ça que tu faisais référence ?

----------


## flbl

Résumé de la news en une image:

----------


## burning-angel

ca c est ce qu on appel le choc des photos ?

----------


## etn

> Non, pour un signal périodique quelconque il y a des harmoniques à tous les multiples de la fréquence fondamentale. Par contre, dans le cas particulier d'un signal carré les harmoniques paires sont toutes nulles. Peut-être que c'est à ça que tu faisais référence ?


C'est donc valable que pour les signaux sinusoidaux / carré / triangle / rond ?  :^_^:

----------


## Midnightknight

> maintenant, j'ai un commercial de pca france sur msn (pour les commandes) qui n'a pas l'air d'etre autant angoissé que moi...


Je crois qu'ils sont surtout completement dépassés chez PCA France et defendent leur produit pour pas mettre la clef sous la porte. Comme y a eu pour les Fords qui explosaient. Ils preferent mentir plutôt que prendre les mesures en pensant qu'avec de la chance c'est qu'un site web peu credible qui parle et qu'ils pourront s'en sortir d'une pirouette.

Ils mesurent surement pas la portée de ce genre de trucs et qu'on est plus en 1970.

----------


## Froyok

C'est fou, dans ce topic j'ai l'impression que tout le monde a fait la nasa...

Ou bien je suis trop con, mais tout de même comprit que le noname, ça pu le ponay pas fray...

Reste plus qu'à envoyer les heden et compagnie en orbite !

----------


## Oxygen3

> Je crois qu'ils sont surtout completement dépassés chez PCA France et defendent leur produit pour pas mettre la clef sous la porte. Comme y a eu pour les Fords qui explosaient. Ils preferent mentir plutôt que prendre les mesures en pensant qu'avec de la chance c'est qu'un site web peu credible qui parle et qu'ils pourront s'en sortir d'une pirouette.
> 
> Ils mesurent surement pas la portée de ce genre de trucs et qu'on est plus en 1970.



Sachant quand même que c'est pas forcement limité à PCA France  :;):

----------


## flbl

Je suis quand même surpris de lire les réactions ici, c'est pas nouveau que le noname c'est les composants qui n'ont pas passé les tests qualité et que c'est à vos risques et périls. 
Le noname étant une indication qu'en cas de problème légal, on change de nom et hop!

En plus les alims heden étaient déjà pointées du doigts dans le comparo de 105 alims de matbe

----------


## darksabre

Pour pipeman : non je n'ai pas acheté un boitier Heden mais rue du commerce. Bon OK je sais qu'ils mettent à leur nom des produits pas cher et pas forcement de grande qualité mais quand sur la fiche du produit on me met 400W pour une alimentation je m'attend à avoir un truc capable de faire du 400W. RDC est je pense de bonne foi, la preuve c'est qu'ils vendent l'alim pour une 400W alors qu'elle est estampillée 480W. Ils se laissent donc une marge de sécurité. Mais je crois pas qu'ils soient vraiment conscients du fait que même 400W c'est trop pour cette bête. En tout cas pas de réponse pour le moment...

----------


## eMKa

Pour résumer, un petit dessin bien marrant du dessinateur de Clubic :

----------


## JackBauer

Zut j'allais le mettre

----------


## Froyok

Hier soir (oui c'est le matin) dans mon pti supermarché e.Leclerc, j'ai vu en vente à coté d'une alim trust de 320 w à 20 € (notez bien) une Heden de 500 w à..................... 27 €...  ::mellow:: 

j'ai failli aller engueuler le mec qui s'occupait du rayon informatique...

De plus, je dit pas que trust c'est bien, mais au moins la boite est détaillé, avec les tensions indiqué....sur la heden, RIEN ! Juste les phrases promotionnelles... J'en avait 5, s'tout, et en plus les même sur les deux côté...
J'ai eu beau secouer et retourne la boite, ça faisait même pas de bruit, faut ce méfier donc...  ::(:

----------


## Boosk_75

j'ai lu l'article sur les alims et les tests des alims faits.Trés intéressant tout cela surtout l'explication du logo CE. J'ai été surpris que pour l'alim de corsair on ne montre pas l'étiquette du constructeur et après une petite recherche sur le net , la voici : 


on pourra remarqué le logo CE de "China Export"  ::blink::  il me semble, comme quoi même les meilleurs ne sont pas parfaits  :^_^: 
Sinon est-ce que je dois commencer à crainde pour mon Pc lorsque je vois que ces 2 dernieres alims : une LcPower (420W)et actuellement une Mad-x (750w) ont aussi ce "faux" logo de l'union européenne  ::lol::

----------


## captain_torche

Je reste très sceptique quand au "faux" logo CE, ça a le goût et l'odeur d'un hoax :
- En premier lieu, il se peut très fortement qu'il s'agisse juste d'un graphiste qui se soit fait son logo tout seul, ou qui ait rapproché les deux lettres pour gagner de la place.
- En second lieu, je ne trouve rien de probant en cherchant "China Export" dans Google (rien qui lie un éventuel nom d'entreprise à un logo ressemblant à celui qui nous intéresse, ou alors sont directement inspirés des premières conclusions tirées de CanardPlus).
- Pour finir, je citerai une phrase extraite de la conclusion de Doc TB himself, qui affirme qu'une déclaration sur l'honneur suffit pour obtenir l'accréditaion CE. Dans ces conditions, pourquoi faire un autre logo ?



> Malheureusement pour l’utilisateur, les autorités n’exigent qu’une déclaration sur l’honneur pour la conformité CE d’un produit lors de l’importation, et non pas des tests dans un laboratoire agrée indépendant.
> (Source)

----------


## Boosk_75

> - Pour finir, je citerai une phrase extraite de la conclusion de Doc TB himself, qui affirme qu'une déclaration sur l'honneur suffit pour obtenir l'accréditaion CE. Dans ces conditions, pourquoi faire un autre logo ?


pourtant sur le site du centre d'information européenne :
http://www.eic.ccip.fr/informations/marquage/index.html

on parle plus d'une déclaration CE de conformité mais elle doit être accompagné d'un dossier technique à l'appuie disponible pendant 10 ans et que seules les autorités de contrôles,                              sur demande motivée, peuvent obtenir (dommage sur ce coup là   :<_<:  ) :
http://www.eic.ccip.fr/informations/...pe05.htm#som01

de plus selon le produit des tests par un organisme notifié doivent être faits et je ne pense pas que les alims passent a coté de cela.

pour le marquage il est demandé de respecté les proportions du logo :
http://www.eic.ccip.fr/informations/...ge/etape04.htm

----------


## burning-angel

pour le logo CE je pense qu il y en a bien 2 mais dans 3 cituations :
- c est le vrai logo CE avec la certification conforme a 100%
- c est un arrangement (comme le dit Boosk_75) officiel car certifier a 100% mais juste rapproche pour une raison ou une autre
- c est un faut complet sans certif ni rien et qui peux vous sauter a la geule !

j ai compare les alims seasonic et antec et certaine sont avec un logo CE "officiel" et d autre sont en version serrer... alors pourquoi certaine ont le bon logo et d autre non alors la, le mystère reste entier... mais je vais essayer de voir une alim ressente et une alim ancienne du meme fabricant et du meme model... j ai comme un doute en tete comme quoi ce soit simplement une modification de typo... je vous tien au courant

----------


## Kelver

Juste en passant, Corsair a dû s'inspirer de ces tests...
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=YIU8xheVD7s

----------


## skooler

bonjour , nouveau sur ce site, j'aurai aimer avoir votre avis sur l'alimentation advance 850w, en dehors des commentaires courrants concernant cette marque déposé. quand est il pour les alimentations censé etre plus puissante car tout de meme cette alimentation avoisine les 100€ parfois. de plus au niveau du design ou pourrai croire qu'il s'agit de la termaltake tougpower 850W

est ce donc possible de faire un test de cette alimentation merci

----------


## ElGato

> bonjour , nouveau sur ce site, j'aurai aimer avoir votre avis sur l'alimentation advance 850w, en dehors des commentaires courrants concernant cette marque déposé. quand est il pour les alimentations censé etre plus puissante car tout de meme cette alimentation avoisine les 100€ parfois. de plus au niveau du design ou pourrai croire qu'il s'agit de la termaltake tougpower 850W
> 
> est ce donc possible de faire un test de cette alimentation merci


C'est pareil que les autres Advance.
Le jour où elle explose le cratère est un peu plus grand, c'est tout.

----------


## skooler

il y a t'il moyen de se faire remboursé pour cette achat risqué. car il sera très domageable pour moi de perdre mon GTX 260 et tout le reste à cause de cette alimentation. alors si il y a quelqu'un qui voudrais bien faire un test concret de cette alimentation sans rentré dans les clichés afin de me rassurer ou de me faire vite courrir me faire remboursé

----------


## Baryton

A mon avis, non.
Mais à quoi te sert une alim de 850W sur une telle config? Pour le même prix tu aurais eu une alim de marque, qui consomme moins, et qui ne risque pas de flinguer tes composants.
Lorsque tu achètes un bien, l'acheteur doit se renseigner le mieux possible sur les choses qu'il veut acquérir. Et un vendeur ne peut pas dire que son produit ne vaut rien.
Donc c'était à toi de te renseigner avant. Surtout que payer une alim de cette puissance si peu cher, alors que les autres "de marque" coûtent 50% de plus, ben ca peut être louche. Et là, la "bonne affaire" peut se révéler être un crime pour le reste de la config.
Donc un conseil, si il te reste un peu d'argent, utilise le calculateur de watts, et prends une des alims sélectionnées dans le test. Ca vaudra mieux pour ta config entière, ta facture EDF, et ton installation électrique, voire ta maison si l'alim claque.

----------


## skooler

salut , en fait ma configuration :

xpprosp2
amd 64X² 3600+
geforce GTX 260

1.5GoDDR
j'ai utiliser le calculateur et il me dit qu'une alimentation de 500w est suffisante pour ma configuration

c'est une configuration en fin de vie, j'avoue

en fait lors de l'achat de la GTX 260, on m'a conseillé de changer d'alim vu que sur la boite de la carte graphique il est recommandé une alim > 550w.

j'ai contacter mon revendeur afin de procéder à un échange dans la mm gamme de prix.

ps: je suis en guadeloupe donc niveau produit les prix sont 30% plus élevé

----------


## Vildik

J'ai été sur M-sisse heu... Cluclu jvoulais dire.
Bah ils critiquent tous Hiper les vilains garcons. ::(: 

J'en ai une (une Hiper Type-R 480W) depuis bientot 3 ans :
Ca fait la troisieme config quelle fais tourner, et jamais aucun probleme.... :;): 

Lapin compris ?:! ::blink:: 
Hiper Aurait-il baisser la qualités de ses alims ? ::huh:: 

Note tirée d'une soudaine frustration personnelle :  ::|: 

_J'comprends pas... Y'a 3 piges, jme suis tapé tout plein de lectures de tests qui glorifiaient cette alim (Genre Woaaaa les tension sont trop bonnes, Woaa quelle silence, 
Woaaa quel Bundle avec la ptite valisette et le ventilo 80cm offert bonus cadeau moins cher que gratuit,
 une Certification Sli-athlon-fx-de-l-espace (m'en fous chui pas polygame des carte troidés).)_


Edit : (Miracle, un defenseur ^^)


Nehalem (Sur Cluclu) (Spa moi hein...)
le 10 Juin 08 à 22h00 

Euh... Hiper c'est loin d'être "de la shit", j'ai la mienne depuis plus d'un an maintenant et elle se porte comme un charme :^_^: 

voila, chui content. Jme sens moins "_abruti-ki-sé-fé-avoir_"

M'enfin bon ya 3 ans.... ::wacko:: 

Sinon un Feedback des utilisateurs récents ?

----------


## kem08

salut, je me suis fais avoir comme un novice en achetant un boitier Heden avec la fameuse alim de merde sus mentionnée.
Résultat des courses : un disque neuf de 500 go en SAV au bout d'une semaine et un deuxieme disque dur neuf qui présente des problemes...
J'ai peur de perdre des données.
J'ai mis du temps à comprendre que mes problemes pouvait venir de là, j'ai cherché, cherché sans comprendre et puis je me suis demandé si l'alim était ok, j'ai tapé la référence de l'alim dans google et je suis tombé sur votre article et je comprend mieux maintenant...
Je vient de commander une nouvelle alim, une alim de qualité rassurez vous, une Antec EarthWatts de 500 W à 70 euros, elle coute à elle seule plus chère que le boitié et l'alim que j'ai acheté mais bon faut arretter avec les économies de bout de chandelles qui n'apportent que des problemes, la qualité se paie et je suis prêt à la payer.
Marre du made in china, marre de ces voleurs qui refilent n'importe quel saloperie.
Que puis je faire maintenant pour me faire rembourser ?

----------


## olivarius

> Marre du made in china, marre de ces voleurs qui refilent n'importe quel saloperie.
> Que puis je faire maintenant pour me faire rembourser ?


Tu portes plaintes avec l'aide d'une association de consommateur.
Sinon tu vas voir ton revendeur et tu le menaces de poursuites pour vente de produit non conforme.

Bref va voir une association de consommateur pour avoir des renseignements.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai lu avec attention le test de la révision 7 pour Corsair et j'avoue que la je suis bluffé.

Devant l'excellence de certain produit de la marque se pencher sur vos test pour améliorer leur produits est un gage très sérieux de leur part (surtout pour la rapidité)

Des choses qu'on voudrait voir plus souvent toute compagnie confondue.

C'est donc ça le web 2.0,  une prise en compte du consommateur.

Merci Doc TB et je pense que tu dois être assez fière sur le coup.

Et merci le service Corsair c'est beau de se remettre en question.
Bonne pub pour eux et justifié.

----------


## AsTr0

Bon je vais vous raconté ma petite expérience avec cette alim qui date aujourd'hui ... 

Je reçois une commande de chez LD*C (je sait pas si je peut donner le nom du site  :<_<: )

Donc j'ai commandé un pc complet et l'alim était marqué comme fournie avec le boitier thermaltake...

A mon grand désespoir je recois une alim HEDEN  PSX-A840(560W)

Je monte le pc et la déja une de mes deux barrete de ram de marche pas ... (du cosaire pourtant)

Je lance l'install de windows xp , et la le formatage s'arrete et dis que le disque n'est plus allimenté. 

Il etais bien connecté donc je vais voir les votages et la .... un peu pres 11V sur le 12v et je vous parle pas du reste ...

Je me dis que je vais qd meme tenté de formaté le hdd sur mon autre ordi qui lui a une bonne alim antec et la même erreur ...(le disque est endomagé..)

Donc direction mon revendeur je lui explique la situation et lui montre cette article.

Ps : je lui demande de faire passer sous garantie le hdd & la ram et d'échanger l'alimentation au plutot.

Je vous donnerai la suite bientot. J'attend un professionalisme de la part de Ld*c qui est quand meme un des plus grand revendeur.

*Topic fait a l'arrache après 4h de manip en tout genre sur le pc pour essayé de trouver d'ou vennais le problème*

----------


## AsTr0

Réponce de chez LD*C



```
Cher Monsieur,
 
Merci d'avoir pris contact avec nos services.
 
Nous sommes sincèrement désolés du problème que vous rencontrez avec votre
matériel.
 
Nous avons effectivement entamé des discussions avec notre fournisseur,
notamment suite aux investigations menées par le site http://www.hardware.fr au
sujet de la fiabilité de ces alimentations.
 
Fort heureusement, en marge du problème technique rencontré, nous avons
aujourd'hui les éléments techniques (études réalisées en laboratoires
notamment), montrant que ces alimentations sont techniquement "sures" : elles ne
 
peuvent en aucun cas exploser où s'enflammer.
 
Pour autant, nous ne pouvons que déplorer leur faible qualité. Si nous ne devons
 
qu'admettre que ces alimentations, vendues à un prix très faible, ne peuvent
prétendre à une qualité de fabrication très élevée, nous déplorons qu'elles ne
correspondent pas aux caractéristiques promises.
 
Votre alimentation est-elle finalement fonctionnelle ? Rien n'indique, dans
votre e-mail, si celle-ci fonctionne ou non.
```

Vous en pensez quoi vous de la SAV??

----------


## Finiderire

Bonsoir,

Je possède une alimentation Heden PSX-A830 depuis 2006 (peut-être même avant je ne sais plus). Après un changement de matériel et quelques bugs (bsod mensuel), je cherchais à savoir s'il ne fallait pas mettre à jour mon alimentation. Merci pour votre article. J'en change immédiatement.

a+, =)
-=Finiderire=-

Configuration :
AMD Phenom X4 9650 @2,3 GHz (B3)
asus silent nvidia Geforce 9600 GT 512
2 x 2GB DDR2 Corsair @800Mhz , 2 : 512 MB DDR Corsair @800Mhz

----------


## musicdouce

Il va falloir faire un podium des alims à fuir !! à ce train là ça devient grave ...
Je connais personellement le Radioamateur qui a subi le brouillage de l'alim HEDEN PSXA330U  , c'était Verdun comme bruit de brouillage !!!! sur tout le spectre décamétrique ... ceci rayonné par l'installation électrique du voisin à 100m .

----------


## Hillz

Un petit test des alim silentmaxx watercoolées, ce serait possible?
http://www.silentmaxx.de/en/products...er-cooled.html

L'alim watercoolée c'est la classe quand même  :B):

----------


## Desumoyo

Je savais que j'avais une alim noname , j'ai regarder l'étiquette après cette article ... J'ai la même que celle qui fait pété le courant o/

Sur ce avec quoi je deverais remplacer cette alim ? Sachant quel tourne sur un serv qui tourne 24/24 7/7 , je ne suis pas vraiment rassurer avec ce truc T.T

Je pensais déjà changer de machine pour le serveur , sa signifirait que celle avec l'alim pourrit s'occuperais de jeu ... Hors installer une carte graphique avec cette alim , jsuis pas suicidaire

En gros je la remplace avec quoi ?

----------


## drax

Bravo à CanardPC pour l'objectivité de ses tests !!

Votre objectivité est prouvée par votre victoire contre Heden/PCA devant la justice !!

=> http://www.hardware.fr/news/11110/ve...canard-pc.html

----------

